# World does not end may 21st



## IcySaya (May 12, 2011)

> .If the signs are to be believed, the end of the world as we know it starts on May 21.
> 
> Billboards are popping up around the globe, including in major Canadian cities, proclaiming May 21 as Judgment Day. "Cry mightily unto GOD for HIS mercy," says one of the mounted signs from Family Radio, a California-based sectarian Christian group that is sending one if its four travelling caravans of believers into Vancouver and Calgary within the next 10 days.
> 
> ...





Repent mah friends. But seriously i call bullcrap


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2011)

I saw this on billboards on the MBTA or driving.  If it's May 22, I want to call this group and tell them what earth-shattering ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they are.  Call it crude, yes, but it will certainly make my "post-apoc" day.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 12, 2011)

One wonders if they'll dial-a-suicide-pact to escape the oncoming apocalypse.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

No, suicide is against the bible, I doubt they will do it as a pact. LATER, out of desperation, maybe. In any case, I'll accept their houses. I'll carry the burden for them. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 12, 2011)

And when I wake up that morning to either a rainy or sunny day, nothing out of the ordinary, I will say "That's what I thought."


----------



## Toroxus (May 12, 2011)

I saw a bunch of people running around with signs like that and wearing t-shirts. The worst part about it was they had children and infants with them, also babbling the nonsense.


----------



## firefist (May 12, 2011)

but duke nukem forever isnt even out yet.


----------



## abcd (May 12, 2011)

The 4chan date was 19 may 2013 if i remember right :/


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I saw a bunch of people running around with signs like that and wearing t-shirts. The worst part about it was they had children and infants with them, also babbling the nonsense.



Yeah, feel bad for the kids. Let's hope they don't get more screwed than how they are now. :/



BTW: I was thinking on making a special thread for the 21th to post their reactions. . What section would be the right one for it? Philosophical? Debate? Or should we just keep this one going?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Oh no. I am in peril. I will live life to the fullest and not waste any more time from henceforth. Save me, please. Spare me. Oh no. Horror. Terror.





Oh, look, Smallville finale!


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 12, 2011)

Just sounds like advertisement.

Calling it "news" only helps them toward that goal.


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2011)

I do wonder what time zone of may 21st they mean because due to time zone irregularities there is one pacific nation 25 hours ahead of its neighbour.


----------



## IcySaya (May 12, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Yeah, feel bad for the kids. Let's hope they don't get more screwed than how they are now. :/
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I was thinking on making a special thread for the 21th to post their reactions. . What section would be the right one for it? Philosophical? Debate? Or should we just keep this one going?



Problobly just keep this one going.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 12, 2011)

If that so-called Judgement Day passes and everything seems normal and nothing happened. Then all the people in Family Radio including the Harold Camping thrown in jail for fraud.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 12, 2011)

If life as we know it ends, then there are some things that must be done.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

Whatever happens I just hope I get my order first. I have been waiting for a package from US and the crappy Mexican Postal service is taking weeks to deliver.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 12, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Whatever happens I just hope I get my order first. I have been waiting for a package from US and the crappy Mexican Postal service is taking weeks to deliver.


Customs officers are getting high on your supply as we speak.

There is more chance of the world ending than you receiving that package.

Well, it might arrive empty with a nice letter telling you not to import contraband. But you can get over the idea of receiving the contents. It's best to just start trying to accept the facts now, so that when the time comes to face up to them, you'll be more emotionally stable and less likely to flip the fuck out.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2011)

Ordinarily I would laugh, but they mentioned the year I was born in being an 'end of the world' year..

So now I'm just shaking my head.


----------



## Mathias124 (May 12, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Ordinarily I would laugh, but they mentioned the year I was born in being an 'end of the world' year..
> 
> So now I'm just shaking my head.



Your birth was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

These have been popping up all over LA for months now.  I'm contemplating a major haha party on the 22nd.


----------



## gtw1983 (May 12, 2011)

Believers like these are the reason we Christians are getting such a bad rap.Because it's always the most loony ones that are the most vocal,and end up appearing in the media.

The same thing with Muslims.Normal Christians aren't news,so we keep hearing about weirdo's like these guys and Westboro Baptist church.Normal Muslims ain't good news.Therefore we're always bombarded with constant images of radical Middle Eastern Muslims,which makes gullible people think typical believers behave in these ways.

Anyway back on topic..the bible makes it clear that no one knows the timing of the apocalypse,nor the 2nd coming of Jesus.We were only given signs to look for,some of which I do indeed believe are happening right now.But when May 21st comes and goes and nothing happens;people are only going to scoff and distrust Christians even more.They'll be caught totally off guard when the real deal finally comes around.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2011)

gtw1983 said:


> Believers like these are the reason we Christians are getting such a bad rap.Because it's always the most loony ones that are the most vocal,and end up appearing in the media.
> 
> The same thing with Muslims.Normal Christians aren't news,so we keep hearing about weirdo's like these guys and Westboro Baptist church.Normal Muslims ain't good news.Therefore we're always bombarded with constant images of radical Middle Eastern Muslims,which makes gullible people think typical believers behave in these ways.
> 
> Anyway back on topic..the bible makes it clear that no one knows the timing of the apocalypse,nor the 2nd coming of Jesus.We were only given signs to look for,some of which I do indeed believe are happening right now.But when May 21st comes and goes and nothing happens;people are only going to scoff and distrust Christians even more.*They'll be caught totally off guard when the real deal finally comes around*.



If it even does. 

*is Catholic*


----------



## DremolitoX (May 12, 2011)

How is "The Simpsons" still running? That show stopped being funny a long time ago. it fucking sucks.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 12, 2011)

I think they said that if may 21st is like any other day, that just means none of us got raptured and we'll all die in october 



soulnova said:


> No, suicide is against the bible, I doubt they will do it as a pact. LATER, out of desperation, maybe. In any case, I'll accept their houses. I'll carry the burden for them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Well if they're still here after the 21st, that means they're going to hell anyway, I doubt suicide would make that worse. Just natural selection working as intended.



gtw1983 said:


> Anyway back on topic..the bible makes it clear that no one knows the timing of the apocalypse,nor the 2nd coming of Jesus.We were only given signs to look for,some of which I do indeed believe are happening right now.But when May 21st comes and goes and nothing happens;people are only going to scoff and distrust Christians even more.They'll be caught totally off guard when the real deal finally comes around.



Actually the bible predicts the second coming from 30CE to ~100CE. Of course that didn't happen, so nobody likes to talk about it, but it's still in the bible.


----------



## DremolitoX (May 12, 2011)

On a related note, I heard they're going to move the date to October 21st


----------



## gtw1983 (May 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> If it even does.
> 
> *is Catholic*



Yep..to each their own 



Saufsoldat said:


> Actually the bible predicts the second coming from 30CE to ~100CE. Of course that didn't happen, so nobody likes to talk about it, but it's still in the bible.



How did you get that exactly?
I've read revelations and never seen anything indicating this.I know some people wrongly think that the 'Beast' was the Roman emperor Nero,because he supposedly fit some of the qualifications.But there were many others that he doesn't as well.

One big indicator being that the book was written around 90 A.D,and Nero had already been dead 30yrs.


----------



## angelusblanc (May 12, 2011)

lol I saw the world ending in my dream(it was may but I don't know the date) before I've even heard of this and now I'm worried 

hopefully it won't happen


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 12, 2011)

gtw1983 said:


> Yep..to each their own
> 
> How did you get that exactly?
> I've read revelations and never seen anything indicating this.I know some people wrongly think that the 'Beast' was the Roman emperor Nero,because he supposedly fit some of the qualifications.But there were many others that he doesn't as well.
> ...



Mark 13:30-33

Matthew 16:28, 24:34

Luke 9:26-27

Jesus personally says in all of those passages that he will return within the current generation or that some of the people who were there with him wouldn't die before he returns. This was around 29CE, so even if we assume that there were little children present, they never lived to see the second coming. Why people still believe the teachings of this obviously delusional end-times sect leader is beyond me.


----------



## Nashima (May 12, 2011)

Matthew 24:36 But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. 

Jesus is the one coming back and he doesn't even know so who ever came up with this date is very wrong and is going AGAINST the bible. Religious nuts .


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2011)

Apparently the git heading some of this named Michael Garcia of Family Stations while whining about free speech also helped design some of the websites that say in clear text, "Gay Pride: Sign of the End."



I'll make sure I troll the shit out of his email if I am able to find it.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> On a related note, I heard they're going to move the date to October 21st



Why not to 31st? It would be great for Halloween with a zombie apocalypse. The dead would rise and stuff, actually fitting. LOL






Saufsoldat said:


> Mark 13:30-33
> 
> Matthew 16:28, 24:34
> 
> ...



Found something interesting, take it with a grain of salt. 




> Verily I say to you, that this generation may not pass away till all these things may come to pass;





> This generation - Ἡ γενεα αὑτη, This very race of men. It is certain that this word has two meanings in the Scriptures; that given in the text, and that above. Generation signifies a period of a certain number of years, sometimes more, sometimes less.



"Humanity will not disappear"? Anyway, let's see what happens.


----------



## Pseudo (May 12, 2011)

I thought I had more time


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Mark 13:30-33
> 
> Matthew 16:28, 24:34
> 
> ...



I have to agree with the fat alcoholic kraut on this one. 

The Bible is endlessly self refuting and is a pretty pathetic predictor of anything that happens in the physical universe. 

I feel sorry for anyone who actually believes "the world is going to end" or that when it does it will have anything to do with some dirty Jew in a white dress. 

Yeshua son of Yosef was the Jim Jones of his era. He's a liar. The world did not end within the lifetimes of his twelve Apostles. Judas nor Thomas lived to see the end of the world, and when that actually happens it will be a natural phenomenon caused by the death of the sun or something. It will have nothing to do with a lamb covered in eyeballs fighting a seven headed dragon that rises out of the sea. That's some comic book shit right there and mature minded people needn't take it seriously.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 12, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Found something interesting, take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> "Humanity will not disappear"? Anyway, let's see what happens.



Try the other verses. The one about "generation" could be explained away, but in other verses he says it unambiguously:



			
				Mark 9:1 said:
			
		

> And he said to them, "I tell you the truth, some who are standing here will not taste death before they see the kingdom of God come with power."





			
				Luke 9:27 said:
			
		

> I tell you the truth, some who are standing here will not taste death before they see the kingdom of God."



So yeah, when he said generation, he meant generation.


----------



## geG (May 12, 2011)

Firefist said:


> but duke nukem forever isnt even out yet.



God was angered that there would no longer be any jokes about it never coming out so he decided to end the world before it happened


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Pack your bags, we're going to Hell!


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2011)

My agnostic great grandfather passed about in 2000. A man he knew who was a preacher came and tried to get him to repent on his death bed. My grandfather quipped "If Jesus is gonna show up before I croak he better hurry his ass up. Things ain't lookin' so good right now."


----------



## Satsuki (May 12, 2011)

lol this is the day of my graduation


----------



## dr_shadow (May 12, 2011)

End of the world is nothing to worry about. It's only yet another possible cause of death, like getting hit by a bus or getting a heart attack from too many cheeseburgers.

From your own point of view, it doesn't matter if the world ends one minute after you die or a billion years later. You won't be around to see what happens afterwards anyway, so for any one individual the entire lifespan of the universe might as well be 100 years.

Oh, and in the Bible you are not "awake" between death and Judgement Day as far as I know, so you will feel as if you are transported to God's court instantly after death. How much time passed in between is not relevant.


----------



## Altron (May 12, 2011)

Meh they can kiss my ass


----------



## Coteaz (May 12, 2011)

There was a pack of loons running around central PA not long ago with mobile homes painted with messages about this shit. 

Everyone laughed and went back to work.


----------



## gtw1983 (May 12, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Try the other verses. The one about "generation" could be explained away, but in other verses he says it unambiguously:
> 
> So yeah, when he said generation, he meant generation.



St John was Jesus's disciple,and was also reputed to have written the prophetic book of Revelations.So actually one DID see the the return of Christ before tasting death,even if the events were hundreds of years later.

I also believe that Jesus eluded to St Johns role in writing the end times prophecy,by these words from his other earlier writing..'The Gospel of John'.

*



			20 Then Peter, turning around, saw the disciple whom Jesus loved following, who also had leaned on His breast at the supper,and said, “Lord, who is the one who betrays You?”(St John) 21 Peter, seeing him, said to Jesus, “But Lord, what about this man?”
22 Jesus said to him, “If I will that he remain till I come, what is that to you? You follow Me.”
23 Then this saying went out among the brethren that this disciple would not die. Yet Jesus did not say to him that he would not die, but, “If I will that he remain till I come, what is that to you?”
24 This is the disciple who testifies of these things, and wrote these things; and we know that his testimony is true.
		
Click to expand...

*
Verse 23 in particular hints pretty strongly at this notion.


----------



## tinhamodic (May 12, 2011)

Somebody sold me a ticket for a doomsday ark they're building in China somewhere!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2011)

"the bible guarantees it"?

now, if i remember correctly, the Bible clearly states that noone knows/will know when the Apocolypse will happen.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 12, 2011)

gtw1983 said:


> St John was Jesus's disciple,and was also reputed to have written the prophetic book of Revelations.So actually one DID see the the return of Christ before tasting death,even if the events were hundreds of years later.
> 
> I also believe that Jesus eluded to St Johns role in writing the end times prophecy,by these words from his other earlier writing..'The Gospel of John'.
> 
> ...



Again, this is a humongous stretch. You're having a very hard time justifying your version by using alternate translations and simply changing the gospels. My explanation requires nothing but the unadultered texts and an unbiased approach.


Jesus says there are *some* here who shall not taste death until they see the second coming. That means more than one person. Even among christian scholars there are many who agree that John of Patmos (supposed author of the book of revelations) is not John the disciple. Revelations was authored around 100CE and thus couldn't have been written by John the disciple. Also revelations and the gospel of John have completely different writing styles.


----------



## Mintaka (May 12, 2011)

I've seen these all over the place.

Lets just say I won't be cowering in fear at 11:59 on may 20'th


----------



## UmWhatever (May 12, 2011)

Wow, fuck you for saying apocalypse day is the day after my last exam. 

Obviously I don't believe it but still. And I haven't seen any of the billboards...they hit Florida yet? FL is known for being crazy, I'm sure plenty of people here would believe it.


----------



## IcySaya (May 12, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "the bible guarantees it"?
> 
> now, if i remember correctly, the Bible clearly states that noone knows/will know when the Apocolypse will happen.



 Dont use logic against them its not fair.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 12, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Dont use logic against them its not fair.



i like to call it "throwing your book back at you."


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> I saw this on billboards on the MBTA or driving.  If it's May 22, I want to call this group and tell them what earth-shattering ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they are.  Call it crude, yes, but it will certainly make my "post-apoc" day.



I think I saw that on my way from a convention in Boston that was back in April. 
I would like to give these fools a piece of my mind as well.  No one ruins my fun! 
Don't f*** with a witch.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 13, 2011)

soulnova said:


> No, suicide is against the bible



Predicting the apocalypse is against the bible.

Sinners gonna sin.


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2011)

It just seems like a bad viral campaign for me.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 13, 2011)

Speaking from a Christian viewpoint, our particular strain of apocalypticism disgusts me; it's a really popular heresy, and pretty un-scriptural in nearly all cases.  Immortal is quite correct.

It's like a kid using the fact that his dad's coming home soon, and wanting to welcome him as an excuse to not mow the lawn like he was asked to do earlier that morning before dad went to the office.

"Why did you not mow the lawn?"

"Um...I was waiting for you at the front door."

"Yeah but you had all afternoon..."


----------



## Kαrin (May 13, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "the bible guarantees it"?
> 
> now, if i remember correctly, the Bible clearly states that noone knows/will know when the Apocolypse will happen.



Exactly, and it forbids predicting dates of that day. 

I don't get why these people always forget that.


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2011)

The borg are coming.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 13, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> Jesus is coming,
> 
> and he is pissed.



Jesus: what the hell guys?! I was just gone for a couple days and this happens?!


----------



## dr_shadow (May 13, 2011)

Making prophecies based on stray words in the Bible is hazardous at best, since:

1- Most westerners (except Greeks?) read translations, but for a "prophecy" to be valid it needs to be present in the Hebrew/Greek original.

2- The Bible is unlikely to contain many exact quotations since most of the books were written long after the events they describe.

3- Jesus spoke in Arameic, but the gospels are in Greek. We don't know if the translations of Jesus' quotations are accurate or not.

This said, I think the outline of Jesus' philosophy given in the Bible is accurate, especially those ideas found in all 4 gospels. But be careful about things mentioned only once and never again.


----------



## Dionysus (May 13, 2011)

Prepare for the end... the end of high prices!


----------



## Levithian (May 13, 2011)

Actually in a sense the Apocalypse happens everyday for every individual that dies. Its the end of the world for them in a way. Though as this is intended I seriously doubt the end is at hand. The world is over a billion years old Humanity has been here but a small time. I think the world will just keep on spinning.


----------



## LizzieParty (May 13, 2011)

people that asy that doomsday is real annoy me, because i couldnt care less if it did. I'm living my life just how i want it to be, so crap, if the world ended, that suckes for me. No big deal. I'll die happy.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 13, 2011)

LizzieParty said:


> people that asy that doomsday is real annoy me, because i couldnt care less if it did. I'm living my life just how i want it to be, so crap, if the world ended, that suckes for me. No big deal. I'll die happy.



I'm with you.


----------



## Gextiv (May 13, 2011)

LizzieParty said:


> people that asy that doomsday is real annoy me, because i couldnt care less if it did. I'm living my life just how i want it to be, so crap, if the world ended, that suckes for me. No big deal. I'll die happy.



Haha, I guess I'll die happy playing that last Leagues of legends game before the clock hits midnight. 

I totally agree with you.

2011.. You can gaurantee that 2012 will be a crazy year.


----------



## Rosie (May 13, 2011)

I swear, there's a judgement day at least twice a year


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 13, 2011)

DOn't know if this has been posted yet (cause I can't be bothered to look though 4 WHOLE PAGES!!!).


----------



## Cornbreesha (May 13, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## Superstars (May 13, 2011)

LULZ another one of these, again.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 13, 2011)

good news: world ends before my midyear exams

bad news: world ends 3 days before my birthday D:


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 14, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> good news: world ends before my midyear exams
> 
> bad news: world ends 3 days before my birthday D:



Well the book of revelations says the ending of the world takes a long time to finish ending.The 21st is the beginning of that process so it will take a few more days to finish. Allowing you to celebrate your birthday in the smoldering remains that was once your house Before the nuclear fallout takes full effect.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (May 14, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "the bible guarantees it"?
> 
> now, if i remember correctly, the Bible clearly states that noone knows/will know when the Apocolypse will happen.



Beat me to the post.
The people who thought up this 'May 21' plan are idiots.  
Prolly the same folks who were behind '2000 is death we're all going to die oh god save yourselves' <.<


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 14, 2011)

> "We've seen that happen in groups before, and then people are just wiped out, not just emotionally because it didn't happen, but financially," said Ascough. "Some people, it's led to them taking their own lives when they realize what they have done."



Normally I would just ignore retarded reports like these, but when people go through things like this because of the nonsense you spout, you need to be held responsible.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 14, 2011)

Everyone knows 2012 will be the end of the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Firefist said:


> but duke nukem forever isnt even out yet.


No one thought that was going to happen anyway.


----------



## Marik Swift (May 14, 2011)

I would love that, life ain't nothing but worries anyways.


----------



## JellyButter (May 14, 2011)

We were all suppose to die how many years ago already ?


----------



## Patchouli (May 14, 2011)

Deathwing is going to shatter the world May 21st?


----------



## OSO (May 14, 2011)

I live outside Fresno and on my way to Clovis one day I saw that dumbass sign. On the 21st is my buddies birthday. I wonder if he knows the world is gonna end? oh well i already said I'd go.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2011)

A guy came into my work once, spewing this shit. I was polite and let him speak his mind. When he was done I said "So, May 21st is the big anniversary? I'll request off that day." and he just seemed thankful, as if he won me over.



Poor bastard couldn't even tell I work for Satan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Looking at how they came up with this date is what's really baffling, did they really think this made any sense, it counts on the Earth being six thousand years old first off.


----------



## AnalFairy (May 14, 2011)

> Matthew 24:36
> The day and hour unknown
> 36: No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angles in heaven, nor the son, but only the father.



Is the person trying to say he's god?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 14, 2011)

AnalFairy said:


> Is the person trying to say he's god?



People always quote this out of context. Jesus said it right after he said that it would happen within this generation. So if you believe that verse, you also believe that the second coming happened over 1900 years ago.


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2011)

These guys should just kill themselves before hand if they think the world is gonna end soon anyway.  It'd be nice and painless compared to their "apocalypse"

It'd be better for us since we wouldn't have to hear from them when the world is perfectly fine after the 21st


----------



## AnalFairy (May 14, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> People always quote this out of context. Jesus said it right after he said that it would happen within this generation. So if you believe that verse, you also believe that the second coming happened over 1900 years ago.


----------



## Shiranui (May 14, 2011)

The fact that this subject should occupy our minds, even in jest, is lamentable.


----------



## AnalFairy (May 14, 2011)

Goom said:


> These guys should just kill themselves before hand if they think the world is gonna end soon anyway.  It'd be nice and painless compared to their "apocalypse"
> 
> It'd be better for us since we wouldn't have to hear from them when the world is perfectly fine after the 21st



 Isnt killing your self a deadly sin or some thing?


----------



## Talon. (May 14, 2011)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 14, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> We were all suppose to die how many years ago already ?



well, once was 11 years ago.


----------



## Bender (May 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsdXmYGFBcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Talon. said:


> I'll just leave this here


So instead of wasting time worrying, they'd want us to waste time over there...


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So instead of wasting time worrying, they'd want us to waste time over there...



If it involves drinking and having a good time, who cares?

I'm with the smartass atheists on this one.


----------



## g_core18 (May 14, 2011)

I'll be ready in seven days. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



to lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> If it involves drinking and having a good time, who cares?
> 
> I'm with the smartass atheists on this one.


So that's my choices, stupid Evangelicals and pompous Atheists? I think I'd take the end of the world.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So that's my choices, stupid Evangelicals and pompous Atheists? I think I'd take the end of the world.



That's pretty dumb.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> That's pretty dumb.


No picture it, if the Evangelicals are right, it'll be awesome, the Atheists go to Hell because they don't believe and the Evangelicals go to Hell because nobody would want them around, not even God.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No picture it, if the Evangelicals are right, it'll be awesome, the Atheists go to Hell because they don't believe and the Evangelicals go to Hell because nobody would want them around, not even God.



Yeah but I like my time here on Earth.


----------



## Mintaka (May 14, 2011)

Once again people don't see who that atheist sign is really targeted at.

It's meant for those people who don't believe but still go to church or preach the word for some reason.  ((Whether it's being ostracized from the community or peer pressure or whatever.))  Those who do indeed know it's all bullshit.

It's also there to be "pompous" it makes the more moderate atheists look good in comparison.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yeah but I like my time here on Earth.


Yeah but in Heaven we could fly and shit, I could probably even pick up a car. After all the Rapture says we get to stay on Earth, it'll just be new Earth.


----------



## IcySaya (May 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but in Heaven we could fly and shit, I could probably even pick up a car. After all the Rapture says we get to stay on Earth, it'll just be new Earth.



 Earth 2.0?!?!


----------



## Coteaz (May 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So that's my choices, stupid Evangelicals and pompous Atheists? I think I'd take the end of the world.


I'd just take the third choice and sit at home with a rum & coke.


----------



## IcySaya (May 15, 2011)

We should all meet up on may 22 to lulz that this didnt happen.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 15, 2011)

God is real, kids that say he's not real are fools but even fools should go to heven all we can do is pray for them.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 15, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> God is real, kids that say he's not real are fools but even fools should go to heven all we can do is pray for them.



Well that added a lot to the thread and was very relevant to the topic.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 15, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Well that added a lot to the thread and was very relevant to the topic.



Sorry well in the book of god (it was said that no man knows the end of time)


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 15, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Sorry well in the book of god (it was said that no man knows the end of time)



It also says that the second coming happened over 1900 years ago two verses earlier, so that's no sensible argument.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 15, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> It also says that the second coming happened over 1900 years ago two verses earlier, so that's no sensible argument.



That not true but, I will pray for you.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 15, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> That not true but, I will pray for you.



Why do I know the bible better than people who claim to actually believe in it? 



			
				Matthew 24:34-37 (New International Version) said:
			
		

> I tell you the truth, this generation will certainly not pass away until all these things have happened. Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away.
> 
> “No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.



On a side note, this obviously contradicts the trinity, but let's not get into too much detail here.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 15, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why do I know the bible better than people who claim to actually believe in it?
> 
> On a side note, this obviously contradicts the trinity, but let's not get into too much detail here.



I don't believe in anything but god that all I need to believe to get in heven lol you don't know about anything but I will try and save you becuz im a son of god.


----------



## Jena (May 15, 2011)

Hey, if the world ends I don't have to go back to school!
Awesome.

Although I'm pretty sure I'll still have to see my history teacher in hell.


----------



## Jin-E (May 15, 2011)

Meh, i honestly feel sorry for sincere people who have wasted time, money and efforts on false promises, so i wont mock them. I wonder if that pastor will sleep well at the night of the 22nd of May knowing that he has misled thousands.



			
				Saufsoldat said:
			
		

> Why do I know the bible better than people who claim to actually believe in it?



What one must recognize when it comes to Apocalaptic groups is that they believe in the principle of double fulfilments of biblical prophecies. In other words, they often believe that a prophecy has a initial, limited fulfilment during the time it was recorded and a later, complete fulfilment in the distant future.

According to their views, Jesus spoke about the end of the Jewish nation and the apocalyptic scenarios it created when the Romans invaded Jerusalem in 70 AD, which did indeed happen within "that generation". The worldwide completition of that prophecy is thus something that's expected in the future.


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

I'm going to fuck chicks and listen to metal with satan, have fun in boring ass heaven.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 15, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> What one must recognize when it comes to Apocalaptic groups is that they believe in the principle of double fulfilments of biblical prophecies. In other words, they often believe that a prophecy has a initial, limited fulfilment during the time it was recorded and a later, complete fulfilment in the distant future.



So they make shit up as they go along, I never would have thought of that if you hadn't told me 



> According to their views, Jesus spoke about the end of the Jewish nation and the apocalyptic scenarios it created when the Romans invaded Jerusalem in 70 AD, which did indeed happen within "that generation". The worldwide completition of that prophecy is thus something that's expected in the future.



No, none of it was even partly fulfilled. From the previous verses:



			
				Matthew 24:29-31 said:
			
		

> ?Immediately after the distress of those days
> 
> ??the sun will be darkened,
> and the moon will not give its light;
> ...



None of that even remotely happened anywhere on the planet within that generation. By the way, a generation lasts no longer than 40 years, so it would be doubtful if 70AD even fell within that time.


----------



## Jin-E (May 15, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> No, none of it was even partly fulfilled. From the previous verses:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that even remotely happened anywhere on the planet within that generation. By the way, a generation lasts no longer than 40 years, so it would be doubtful if 70AD even fell within that time.




This ignores the fact that the Bible itself uses words such as "stars", "earth" and "sea" as figurative speech. F.example, "Stars" is sometimes denoted as powerful human rulers or angels. Hardly anyone today believe that these celestial description are supposed to be literally interpretated.

As for the other verse, most assume it is largely something that will be fulfilled on the big D-Day in the future. One obvious reason for this is the fact that the elect were "gathered", which signals finality. Another reason for this belief is verse 14, which states that the "Gospel of the Kingdom" would be preached in the whole world, which obviously wasnt the case in 70 AD. 

How/if they believe this verse was fulfilled on AD 70 i honestly dont know 


Also, in Biblical terms, a generation is 70 years.


----------



## Toroxus (May 15, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I don't believe in anything but god that all I need to believe to get in heven lol you don't know about anything but I will try and save you becuz im a son of god.



I'm sure God will be very pleased that you carry his message and will not because you think it's good or right, but solely because you want to be rewarded by going to heaven. I'm sure he's very proud of you.

You'd be better off putting down a bible and picking up a book on English Grammar and Spelling.

Topic: I actually just saw a bunch of billboards with this stuff on it going down the road today.


----------



## Superstars (May 15, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why do I know the bible better than people who claim to actually believe in it? .



You know nothing because Jesus was describing what would happen in THAT generation [when he said "this generation"] of the end times.


----------



## Toroxus (May 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> You know nothing because Jesus was describing what would happen in THAT generation [when he said this] of the end times.



So what end-of-time event happens during Jesus' generation? That's between 10B.C. and 40A.D. if you really want to stretch it. Sure seems like time hasn't end yet.


----------



## Superstars (May 15, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> So what end-of-time event happens during Jesus' generation? That's between 10B.C. and 40A.D. if you really want to stretch it. Sure seems like time hasn't end yet.



No not the generation that Jesus was speaking in, the generation that will see the signs of his second coming happening [ie stars moon ect], "this generation."


----------



## Toroxus (May 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> No not the generation that Jesus was speaking in, the generation that will see the signs of his second coming happening [ie stars moon ect], "this generation."



How would Jesus know? The Bible and The Lord himself said Jesus would not know the end of days.



			
				Matthew 24:34-37 said:
			
		

> The Lord said, "Truly, I say to you, this generation will not pass away till all these things take place. Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away. But of that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven, *nor the Son, but the Father only.*



Sauf was right, this passage really screws with the Holy Trinity. If Jesus is God himself, than how would God know something Jesus doesn't? And why wouldn't God tell Michael of the coming armies of demons? Why wouldn't God tell Gabriel to polish the Gates of Heaven because there would be a large influx of dead people?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2011)

typical humans trying to control their own death dates with nonsensical nurseries. _Your not in control of when you die_, live with it meatsacks


----------



## Superstars (May 16, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> How would Jesus know? The Bible and The Lord himself said Jesus would not know the end of days.
> 
> 
> Sauf was right, this passage really screws with the Holy Trinity. If Jesus is God himself, than how would God know something Jesus doesn't??


This doesn't mess up anything, Jesus [God in the flesh] did nothing apart from what God in heaven told him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*John 8:23-30: *_"Jesus continued, *“You are from below; I am from above. You belong to this world; I do not. That is why I said that you will die in your sins; for unless you believe that I AM [GOD] who I claim to be, you will die in your sins.”*

"Jesus replied, The one I have always claimed to be. I have much to say about you and much to condemn, but I won’t.* For I say only what I have heard from the one who sent me, and he is completely truthful.”* But they still didn’t understand that he was talking about his Father."

So Jesus said, “When you have lifted up the Son of Man on the cross, then you will understand that I AM he. *I do nothing on my own but say only what the Father taught me.* And the one who sent me is with me—he has not deserted me. For I always do what pleases him. Then many who heard him say these things believed in him."_


----------



## SwordKing (May 16, 2011)

This is exactly why I follow Jesus and not the Bible.


----------



## AnalFairy (May 16, 2011)

Only five more days.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 16, 2011)

Hmm, weird, this mess hasn't found its way up into the Valley yet, given how many religious nuts there are around here. 



Inuhanyou said:


> typical humans trying to control their own death dates with nonsensical nurseries.



What is it with people and wanting the world to end? Do their lives really suck that much?

Or are their lives so boring, they just want one "great" thing to happen, to tell to their non-existent grandchildren?


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2011)

Apparently there have been a lot of people pouring cash into advertising this, including life savings.

Cult, anyone?

And should the world/earthquakes NOT happen on that weekend, I will make sure to call the Boston branch of this Family Radio and belittle them for quite some time.


----------



## Talon. (May 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Apparently there have been a lot of people pouring cash into advertising this, including life savings.
> 
> Cult, anyone?
> 
> And should the world/earthquakes NOT happen on that weekend, I will make sure to call the Boston branch of this Family Radio and belittle them for quite some time.



Radio trolling?

Sounds like fun, I want in on it.


----------



## Juno (May 16, 2011)

Come the 21st I full expect everyone to have dusted off their vuvuzelas and gone round to these people's houses.

Extra points for spreading some clothes on the ground.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2011)

Juno said:


> Come the 21st I full expect everyone to have dusted off their vuvuzelas and gone round to these people's houses.
> 
> Extra points for spreading some clothes on the ground.



I need to see false news reports.

Maybe it'll prompt mass suicide of the extra special retarded.


----------



## emROARS (May 16, 2011)

Isn't God suppose to be the only one that knows when?

Not real Christians.


----------



## BIG (May 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> And should the world/earthquakes NOT happen on that weekend, I will make sure to call the Boston branch of this Family Radio and belittle them for quite some time.



sounds like you need to get a life bro.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 16, 2011)

BIG said:


> sounds like you need to get a life bro.



You can have a life and still have fun at the expense of knopheads with an inflated sense of their own importance.


----------



## dummy plug (May 16, 2011)

oh c'mon, i got an interview for work abroad tomorrow at 2pm, so that gives me like 3 more days before we all die? great, just great


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 16, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You can have a life and still have fun at the expense of knopheads with an inflated sense of their own importance.



Sauf should know, he does it all the time here on NF every day.

Truely an inspiation to us all.


----------



## LeafCake (May 16, 2011)

There's always a new end of the world date. Although, the film 2012 scared the fuck out of me


----------



## Toroxus (May 16, 2011)

> Camping [the man running the world-will end thing] teaches that the world will end May 21 2011 [[1]] using the following reasoning:
> 
> According to Camping, the number five equals "atonement", the number ten equals "completeness", and the number seventeen equals "heaven".
> Christ is said to have hung on the cross on April 1, 33 AD. The time between April 1, 33 AD and April 1, 2011 is 1,978 years.
> ...



May 21st is supposed to be "Rapture" and October 21st, 2011 is supposed to be the end of the world. 

Makes sense to me


----------



## geG (May 16, 2011)

That's just contradicting even more Biblical stuff. Isn't the world supposed to continue for several years after the rapture?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 16, 2011)

I could've swore May 21st was the same date that was used in an episode of The Simpsons as a date for the end of the world .


----------



## kazuri (May 16, 2011)

The Annunaki are never coming back, they found their gold elsewhere.


----------



## Superstars (May 16, 2011)

All supposed guesses will be wrong. The LORD is coming back like a thief in the night.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2011)

BIG said:


> sounds like you need to get a life bro.



Cool story, bro.



menstrual_flow said:


> Sauf should know, he does it all the time here on NF every day.
> 
> Truely an inspiation to us all.



/wrists


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2011)

Let's say God is real, I doubt he would make it here before we killed ourselves off anyway.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 16, 2011)

if the world was truly sposed to end, there'd be symptoms of it coming.

like an illness.

and before Superstars says a herp-derp: real, physical evidence that it's coming. not from the vague passages of a book than can be interpreted in several ways.


----------



## Pilaf (May 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Apparently there have been a lot of people pouring cash into advertising this, including life savings.
> 
> Cult, anyone?
> 
> And should the world/earthquakes NOT happen on that weekend, I will make sure to call the Boston branch of this Family Radio and belittle them for quite some time.



The mastermind behind all this is apparently Harold Camping, a notorious swindler. He's milked millions of dollars from his followers over the years. He previously predicted the world would end in 1994. How anyone is still listening to this nutjub is beyond me.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The mastermind behind all this is apparently Harold Camping, a notorious swindler. He's milked millions of dollars from his followers over the years. He previously predicted the world would end in 1994. How anyone is still listening to this nutjub is beyond me.



Because people can't take bad news and thus get stupid and apocalyptic.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2011)

soulnova said:


> No, suicide is against the bible, I doubt they will do it as a pact. LATER, out of desperation, maybe. In any case, I'll accept their houses. I'll carry the burden for them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Raping little boys is not something advocated either, but seems to be a trend amongst Christians.


----------



## Masa (May 17, 2011)

I live in the future (Japan), I'll tell you guys a day ahead of time if the world ends on May 21st.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2011)

Masa said:


> I live in the future (Japan), I'll tell you guys a day ahead of time if the world ends on May 21st.



Japan out of all places  You guys are too afraid to fuck your own women, and we expect some Japanese from the future to tell us what happens? Oh the irony. Hey, tell Godzilla stop fucking up your Country in the present.


----------



## Masai (May 17, 2011)

Never really got the fascination with the end of the world, people are getting more obsessed with it by the day. It's like people are bored of our current lifestyle.


----------



## Toroxus (May 17, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Raping little boys is not something advocated either, but seems to be a trend amongst Christians.



It was a popular trend to have sex with pre-pubescent males because it got around that whole "spilling seed" and "sexual acts that can cause life must cause life" kinda thing. Kesley would be proud.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Counting down to doomsday. 


Man, I can't wait for Saturday. Finally my shitty life will be ended. pek


----------



## G (May 17, 2011)

Its not like itd really happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Its not like itd really happen.



Don't doubt the end of days, bro. You'll get left behind.


----------



## Harmonie (May 17, 2011)

I have to wonder how this was taken seriously enough to make an article over it.


----------



## son_michael (May 17, 2011)

yeah im a Christian, and I recognize a false prophet when I see one. The bible talks about false prophets  "in the end days"  and sadly this guys actions will simply turn more people off to Christianity.....


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 17, 2011)

son_michael said:


> yeah im a Christian, and I recognize a false prophet when I see one. The bible talks about false prophets  "in the end days"  and sadly this guys actions will simply turn more people off to Christianity.....



Thank you


----------



## son_michael (May 17, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Thank you



you should trust me, I'm your brother in Christ our lord


----------



## T4R0K (May 17, 2011)

3 Days...

Shelter and ammo ready.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 17, 2011)

son_michael said:


> you should trust me, I'm your brother in Christ our lord



No I do


----------



## Pilaf (May 17, 2011)

son_michael said:


> yeah im a Christian, and I recognize a false prophet when I see one. The bible talks about false prophets  "in the end days"  and sadly this guys actions will simply turn more people off to Christianity.....





Was Jesus a false prophet, too?

There's  about the man himself predicting the end of the world falsely. 

No, that's not a pro atheist site. It's a very balanced look at the issue.


----------



## son_michael (May 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Was Jesus a false prophet, too?
> 
> There's  about the man himself predicting the end of the world falsely.
> 
> No, that's not a pro atheist site. It's a very balanced look at the issue.







Even the Jewish people don't think he was a false prophet. Jesus fulfilled many of the scriptures in the Torah, the Jewish people did not accept him because they thought their savior would be rich and powerful, not poor and a servant


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 17, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Even the Jewish people don't think he was a false prophet. Jesus fulfilled many of the scriptures in the Torah, the Jewish people did not accept him because they thought their savior would be rich and powerful, not poor and a servant



They didn't accept him because the messiah must be born in Bethlehem, which Jesus of *Nazareth* evidently wasn't.


----------



## Psycho (May 17, 2011)

gonna go do as many drug and rape as many bitches as i can before i die


----------



## son_michael (May 17, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> They didn't accept him because the messiah must be born in Bethlehem, which Jesus of *Nazareth* evidently wasn't.



that's very debatable, there seems to be evidence for and against that


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 17, 2011)

son_michael said:


> that's very debatable, there seems to be evidence for and against that



No, there is no evidence whatsoever that Jesus was born in Bethlehem. The Romans were an advanced society, far more civilized and educated than god's chosen people. They documented everything and yet the bible claims the impossible, that the Romans ordered the biggest census in the history of the ancient world and there's not a single shred of evidence for it anywhere.

It was an obvious lie that any historian with half a brain could prove wrong. The authors of the gospels knew that, but what were they supposed to do?


----------



## dbzfreak2 (May 17, 2011)

I find it just a bunch of bull, the world is not gonna end this saturday...they have changed the end of the world too much for me to actually believe its gonna happen....greatest example, Y2K everyone was freaking out about that, then NOTHING HAPPENED...nothing is going to happen. Just people seeking attention from others...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 17, 2011)

The world will end on January 21, 4,000,000,000 A.D. I called it.


----------



## hazashi (May 17, 2011)

i think that even before men started making origin of life and earth myths he was already predicting the end of the world and failing every time ever since...

seriously there's so much people who wants the world to end it's ridiculous


----------



## IcySaya (May 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The world will end on January 21, 4,000,000,000 A.D. I called it.



 Im ok with this date.


----------



## AnalFairy (May 18, 2011)

3 days tell the end.


----------



## Tunafish (May 18, 2011)

This was started by the same guy who said the world would end in 2000 through his "mathematical deduction" that he used here.


----------



## Xion (May 18, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> One wonders if they'll dial-a-suicide-pact to escape the oncoming apocalypse.



One can only hope...


----------



## Mintaka (May 18, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The world will end on January 21, 4,000,000,000 A.D. I called it.


Your off by about two billion years.

5 billion year from now the sun turns to a red gaint, however it will take time for it to get as large as the earths orbit.

I'd say by Jan 1, 6,000,000,000 AD the earth will probably be gone.


----------



## Patchouli (May 18, 2011)

Dawn of the First Day


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

YAY! I'm excited. 

I certainly hope someone will be filming their faces when the day comes. I wonder... will they use UTC? or only from Central Time Zone?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 18, 2011)

soulnova said:


> YAY! I'm excited.
> 
> I certainly hope someone will be filming their faces when the day comes. I wonder... will they use UTC? or only from Central Time Zone?


 [YOUTUBE]gnP88jJU1Yg[/YOUTUBE]
Well don't be. This theory has just been debunked, in a bad-ass way by David C. Pack.

Fuck yeah Seaking.


----------



## Subarashii (May 18, 2011)

GETTING CLOSER!


----------



## Bear Walken (May 18, 2011)

This Saturday huh ? 

Sounds like a good reason to throw a BBQ.


----------



## Subarashii (May 18, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> This Saturday huh ?
> 
> Sounds like a good reason to throw a BBQ.



Just throw what you want to bbq outside...the blazing inferno will do the rest


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Your off by about two billion years.
> 
> 5 billion year from now the sun turns to a red gaint, however it will take time for it to get as large as the earths orbit.
> 
> I'd say by Jan 1, 6,000,000,000 AD the earth will probably be gone.



Well, life would be unsustainable on the planet either way. The oceans and atmosphere will boil and evaporate away when it expands.


----------



## Mintaka (May 18, 2011)

If you're after in habitability that will happen on jan 1st 1,000,000,000 AD.

The sun will be 10 percent brighter in a billion years and the earth to hot to sustain life.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, life would be unsustainable on the planet either way. The oceans and atmosphere will boil and evaporate away when it expands.



And before that even happens, in the near future we will use ships to travel to other planets for new home worlds.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 18, 2011)

the world will end on the 21'st because of the impending zombie apocolypse.

 



except this time, they can also pop out of the ground like a Diglett.

and have four hands.

we're all screwed.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2011)

Misty said:


> Dawn of the First Day



Down, A, Right, Down, A, Right.

Saving the world


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 19, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, life would be unsustainable on the planet either way. The oceans and atmosphere will boil and evaporate away when it expands.





Mintaka said:


> If you're after in habitability that will happen on jan 1st 1,000,000,000 AD.
> 
> The sun will be 10 percent brighter in a billion years and the earth to hot to sustain life.



We're also overdue for a supervolcanoe erupting or a giant ass meteor crashing into the planet, so I'd say the sun is the least of our worries right now.


----------



## DOK (May 19, 2011)

Didnt read whole thread but this could be the great dissapointment part 2


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (May 19, 2011)

For whoever is actually scared and believes this is real, if you look up rapture on wikipedia, it has several times where people predicted the end was near. Here, let me copy and paste it for you.



> Some notable rapture predictions include the following:
> 
> 
> * 1844 - William Miller predicted Christ would return between March 21, 1843 and March 21, 1844, then revised his prediction, claiming to have miscalculated Scripture, to October 22, 1844. The realization that the predictions were incorrect resulted in a Great Disappointment. Miller's theology gave rise to the Advent movement. The Baha'is believe that Christ did return as Miller predicted in 1844, with the advent of The B?b, and numerous Miller-like prophetic predictions from many religions are given in William Sears book, Thief in The Night.[57]
> ...



In other words, don't worry about it. Just live your life.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 19, 2011)

For whoever is actually scared and believes this is real, do everyone a favor and sterilize yourself.

Thanks in advance,

the human race


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 19, 2011)

That happens a lot doesn't it.


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2011)

2 days to go

awesome


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2011)

Dear those who believe the world is gonna end in two days:

Inbox me your account numbers! I'm not going anywhere. And you want need that money where you're going lol.

Cheers. And say hi to those in heaven/hell for me.

@lk3mizt


----------



## -Dargor- (May 19, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> do everyone a favor and sterilize yourself.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> the human race


I bet you get that a lot


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

> 2060 - Sir Isaac Newton proposed, based upon his calculations using figures from the book of Daniel, that the Apocalypse could happen no earlier than 2060.



Hahaha, I would see that as the start of a nuclear-zombie-climatechange-apocalypse! !! Oh, Newton, you little devil! :33


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2011)

I can't stand this Harold Camping guy. He caused a lot of problems deceiving people with this May 21st nonsense.

1. Matthew 24:36 destroys the May21st  theory
2. Matthew 24: 21 destroys the Pre-tribulation rapture theory.


----------



## Ra (May 19, 2011)

It's more likely I go on a stabbing spree resulting to 100% human extinction.


----------



## VioNi (May 19, 2011)

The saddest part is, this shit actually got to me for minute and I NEVER usually believe this garbage. I'm disgusted with myself.  

Can't believe I'm saying this but thanks to NF I feel better.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

VioNi said:


> The saddest part is, this shit actually got to me for minute and I NEVER usually believe this garbage. I'm disgusted with myself.
> 
> Can't believe I'm saying this but thanks to NF I feel better.



 Glad to help. Now, about that zombie virus theory....


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 19, 2011)

Dawn of the Second Day


----------



## Judas (May 19, 2011)

I guess 2012 was too long a wait.


----------



## FakePeace (May 19, 2011)

That wouldn't be cool. I want to take a trip this year.


----------



## Superstars (May 19, 2011)

I ain't cancelling my plans.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 19, 2011)

i dont care


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2011)

Oh yay! 2 more days!


----------



## Kobe (May 19, 2011)

It's only obvious that world would end since Lakers got swept in 2nd round. I bet you didn't see THAT coming.


----------



## Subarashii (May 19, 2011)

They're talking about this on my local news station right now 
But luckily most people are saying that it's stupid.


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> They're talking about this on my local news station right now
> But luckily most people are saying that it's stupid.


Luckily?

You sound as if it really WAS gonna happen.


----------



## Toroxus (May 19, 2011)




----------



## thekingisback (May 19, 2011)

I call BS on ANY God if the world doesn't end next year.


----------



## Subarashii (May 19, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt_ro2aerQg[/Youtube]

If this has been posted already, I don't care.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 19, 2011)

Unless they mean zombie day, I'm not interested


----------



## Tatanka (May 19, 2011)

This is the guy who originated this crazy theory. When everyone wakes up to a good day on Saturday this guy is going to be shitted on by everyone in the world.


----------



## Toroxus (May 19, 2011)

Tatanka said:


> This is the guy who originated this crazy theory. When everyone wakes up to a good day on Saturday this guy is going to be shitted on by everyone in the world.



He pulls this stunt all the time. So it'll be just another day for him.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 19, 2011)

I dont believe it, I believe in the Dec 21, 2012 date.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 19, 2011)

Tatanka said:


> This is the guy who originated this crazy theory. When everyone wakes up to a good day on Saturday this guy is going to be shitted on by everyone in the world.



I understand this is his 3rd time with this bullshit. Amazing he still has followers. Wonder what he told them after the first 2 fails.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 20, 2011)

At least the Bulls vs Heat game will be on.


----------



## Midaru (May 20, 2011)

All this circus makes me remember "Y2K" at the end of 1999  people like to worry where they shouldn't...


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 20, 2011)

The rapture will come, but no one will disappear.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 20, 2011)

lol I woke up to a txt similar to this.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)




----------



## makeoutparadise (May 20, 2011)

Bringeth the fuck on god!


----------



## Ra (May 20, 2011)

Tatanka said:


> This is the guy who originated this crazy theory. When everyone wakes up to a good day on Saturday this guy is going to be shitted on by everyone in the world.



May 21st is also the day he turns into a atheist.


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

Tatanka said:


> This is the guy who originated this crazy theory. When everyone wakes up to a good day on Saturday this guy is going to be shitted on by everyone in the world.


This guy kinda looks like 

Im gonna call his radio station and troll him hard.

Anyone else?


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> I understand this is his 3rd time with this bullshit. Amazing he still has followers. Wonder what he told them after the first 2 fails.



There are never enough retards.


----------



## stream (May 20, 2011)

Oh hey, I had not read this thread because I thought it was ridiculous on the face of it...

But now I realize this is about RAPTURE! OMG how could I have missed this?

Here's an article saying how some people are quitting their jobs and spending all their money because anyway the world ends tomorrow:


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2011)

Perfect time to rape. Tonight...you !


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

stream said:


> Oh hey, I had not read this thread because I thought it was ridiculous on the face of it...
> 
> But now I realize this is about RAPTURE! OMG how could I have missed this?
> 
> Here's an article saying how some people are quitting their jobs and spending all their money because anyway the world ends tomorrow:



I feel so sorry for those kids.  I hope they have grandparents and uncles/aunts to get them out of that shitstorm.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2011)

One time I'm glad black people aren't in advertisements. Yes. Bettering ourselves one day at a time.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> One time I'm glad black people aren't in advertisements. Yes. Bettering ourselves one day at a time.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2011)

Dammit Mael


----------



## Judas (May 20, 2011)

I'll be laughing at all of my co-workers who quit their jobs when May 22nd arrives.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Dammit Mael



You asked for it.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> You asked for it.



Yea...Yea


----------



## Gaara77demon (May 20, 2011)

i hope there will be zombies


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I'll be laughing at all of my co-workers who quit their jobs when May 22nd arrives.



You wont...because it will be Sunday. 

Anyway, my office has an outing tomorrow on a water theme park. I'll stay behind working and I certainly be looking forward to the news and articles about these people. They will be awesome.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

stream said:


> Oh hey, I had not read this thread because I thought it was ridiculous on the face of it...
> 
> But now I realize this is about RAPTURE! OMG how could I have missed this?
> 
> Here's an article saying how some people are quitting their jobs and spending all their money because anyway the world ends tomorrow:





> “*My mom has told me directly that I’m not going to get into heaven*,” Grace Haddad, 16, said. “At first it was really upsetting, but it’s what she honestly believes.



That bitch! 




> The Douglas siblings live near each other in Brooklyn, and Mr. Douglas said he could not wait until Sunday — “I’m going to show up at her house so we can have that conversation that’s been years in coming."


----------



## Gaara77demon (May 20, 2011)

ok so 6pm on may 21st. thats roughly 15 hours from now! eh means 2am here on the east coast. shame i wont be up to see this not happen..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Hold on if this happens for real will anybody post naruto forums. Or will you be with you family. IF THIS IS TRUE 


P.S. IT NOT TRUE


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Hold on if this happens for real will anybody post naruto forums. Or will you be with you family. IF THIS IS TRUE
> 
> 
> P.S. IT NOT TRUE



Lebron James needs a ring first before the world ends.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Lebron James needs a ring first before the world ends.



A big shiny one.


----------



## stream (May 20, 2011)

Gaara77demon said:


> ok so 6pm on may 21st. thats roughly 15 hours from now! eh means 2am here on the east coast. shame i wont be up to see this not happen..



2am? 6pm? I did not know there was a precise time!

Where the heck is it 6pm when it is 2am on the east coast? The middle of the Pacific?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

If anyone has sold his shit and is reading this, you can give all your stuff to me. I'm an atheist so I won't be raptured anyway and you won't need your stuff in heaven.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> If anyone has sold his shit and is reading this, you can give all your stuff to me. I'm an atheist so I won't be raptured anyway and you won't need your stuff in heaven.



German shipping costs suck, so Im'ma take 'em instead.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> German shipping costs suck, so Im'ma take 'em instead.



Nonsense, you'll get raptured and it'll all go to waste.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> If anyone has sold his shit and is reading this, you can give all your stuff to me. I'm an atheist so I won't be raptured anyway and you won't need your stuff in heaven.



Hey guy if this realy dose happen and you find out that God is real. Would you be happy with staying on earth.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

It's not the end of the world.. *SONIC UNDERGROUND* Is just makeing it's time to shine after so long. It's getting it's revenge for being cut short. Trust me people. I know thing's even god wont know.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Hey guy if this realy dose happen and you find out that God is real. Would you be happy with staying on earth.



Sure, you could do whatever the fuck you want. I'm of course just an atheist because I hate god and I deny him so that I don't have to act morally. When I'm not raptured I know that I'll go to hell, so I can just kill and slaughter as much as I like without fear of punishment.

That's what atheism is all about. The church of Dawkins has been tried to deny it so that we can keep a good public image, but now that the rapture is upon us, I can tell it to the world.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Sure, you could do whatever the fuck you want. I'm of course just an atheist because I hate god and I deny him so that I don't have to act morally. When I'm not raptured I know that I'll go to hell, so I can just kill and slaughter as much as I like without fear of punishment.
> 
> That's what atheism is all about. The church of Dawkins has been tried to deny it so that we can keep a good public image, but now that the rapture is upon us, I can tell it to the world.



Are you being funny or real.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Sure, you could do whatever the fuck you want. I'm of course just an atheist because I hate god and I deny him so that I don't have to act morally. When I'm not raptured I know that I'll go to hell, so I can just kill and slaughter as much as I like without fear of punishment.
> 
> That's what atheism is all about. The church of Dawkins has been tried to deny it so that we can keep a good public image, but now that the rapture is upon us, I can tell it to the world.



For the record I prefer Huxley over Darwin.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Are you being funny or real.



As real as God


----------



## Disquiet (May 20, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Hey guy if this realy dose happen and you find out that God is real. Would you be happy with staying on earth.


If it does turn out to be real, my plan is to get a team of spiky-haired teenagers with magic powers together so we can storm the gates of Heaven, kill God and save the earth from the greatest threat it's ever faced.

Any takers?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> As real as God



Im have to pray for you then. Whats your real name so I can say it in my prayer.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> As real as God



and he's as real as Sonic & Mario.


----------



## Gaara77demon (May 20, 2011)

stream said:


> 2am? 6pm? I did not know there was a precise time!
> 
> Where the heck is it 6pm when it is 2am on the east coast? The middle of the Pacific?



yes, apparently the end of the world earthquake is happening at 6pm. otherwise they would have been proven false because its already like 5 am on may 21st it is on the international date line


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

Gaara77demon said:


> yes, apparently the end of the world earthquake is happening at 6pm. otherwise they would have been proven false because its already like 5 am on may 21st it is on the international date line



No guys, the world isn't going to end, it's just the rapture. You know, clothes lying around everywhere in the street because people got hoisted up into heaven.

The actual end of the world is on October 21st.


----------



## Bleach (May 20, 2011)

But that's when my final transcripts are released


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

Atleast it's better than my normal daily routine. Get up, eat, watch mlp, sleep. That pretty much cover's it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> No guys, the world isn't going to end, it's just the rapture. You know, clothes lying around everywhere in the street because people got hoisted up into heaven.
> 
> The actual end of the world is on October 21st.



I just prayed for you feel better.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








flying seal's. Damn!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2011)

Guys like Harold Camping make Jesus look bad.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2011)

I hope Kishi will be safe.


----------



## Disquiet (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> No guys, the world isn't going to end, it's just the rapture. You know, clothes lying around everywhere in the street because people got hoisted up into heaven.
> 
> The actual end of the world is on October 21st.


Actually, according to :


> *What will take place on May 21?*
> On May 21, 2011 two events will occur. These events could not be more opposite in nature, the one more wonderful than can be imagined; the other more horrific than can be imagined.
> 
> A great earthquake will occur the Bible describes it as "such as was not since men were upon the earth, so mighty an earthquake, and so great." This earthquake will be so powerful it will throw open all graves. The remains of the all the believers who have ever lived will be instantly transformed into glorified spiritual bodies to be forever with God.
> ...


So in other words, there will be an earthquake that will toss zombies at us.

Holy fuck.


----------



## NessPSI (May 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I hope Kishi will be safe.



i hope the anime and manga will be safe


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I hope Kishi will be safe.



What about the manga and Anime?! That's more important!
bama


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 20, 2011)

3 more minutes


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I hope Kishi will be safe.



Kishimoto will save us from Armageddon.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

As long as the internet will keep working, I'm fine with it.


----------



## NessPSI (May 20, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> As long as the internet will keep working, I'm fine with it.



me to!


----------



## Disquiet (May 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> Kishimoto will save us from Armageddon.


Naruto will use Talk no Jutsu on God. :33


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

Dont worry everyone. This world wont end. Not because of kishi or god but....



That's right captain planet and the planiter's will come out of exile tommorow!  We will all be saved as captain planet gives us the finger and flies away with justice.


----------



## Casket (May 20, 2011)

I predict that there will be a lot of news stories about people wigging out tomorrow.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

The whole 2012 thing will probably be much bigger than this, I'm so excited for the shitstorm


----------



## NinjainSpandex (May 20, 2011)

LucasPSI said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those r manatees >>"


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2011)




----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)




----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

There you go. Fixed.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 20, 2011)

LucasPSI said:


> There you go. Fixed.



Thanks.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 20, 2011)

No worries here 

Captain planet will save us. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcJI87u3DoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

Lord Raiden will save us, he is the protector of Earth Realm after all.

I'd like to see him pull a fatality on Jesus


----------



## Karsh (May 20, 2011)

Can't wait til 2013 when we're all still here and someone else will come up with a new endgame date

Btw Mael, record your phone trollage, I wanna hear their butthurt


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Karsh said:


> Can't wait til 2013 when we're all still here and someone else will come up with a new endgame date
> 
> Btw Mael, record your phone trollage, I wanna hear their butthurt



If it's possible, I will.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2011)

Karsh said:


> Can't wait til 2013 when we're all still here and someone else will come up with a new endgame date
> 
> Btw Mael, record your phone trollage, I wanna hear their butthurt


Thing is that there are already dates after that.


----------



## stream (May 20, 2011)

I almost feel like predicting a bogus date for the end of the world and attempt to convince everybody, and declare on that date that it was all a joke, but I am afraid I would get sued by all the people who threw away their lives...


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

stream said:


> I almost feel like predicting a bogus date for the end of the world and attempt to convince everybody, and declare on that date that it was all a joke, but I am afraid I would get sued by all the people who threw away their lives...



You also have to say Kishimoto is involved. :33


----------



## Bear Walken (May 20, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> One time I'm glad black people aren't in advertisements. Yes. Bettering ourselves one day at a time.




Lol ... the one CNN shows on their video clip is also black. A black chick handing out pamphlets in the subway.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 20, 2011)

stream said:


> I almost feel like predicting a bogus date for the end of the world and attempt to convince everybody, and declare on that date that it was all a joke, but I am afraid I would get sued by all the people who threw away their lives...



Just tell them it could happen any day, you'll still make millions. Look at all the televangelists who are swimming in money. All you need is the ability to lie with a straight face. Having absolutely no morals also helps.


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2011)

Gives me a reason to get high and fuck all day.

Oh wait, that's every Saturday.


----------



## Judas (May 20, 2011)

That reminds me...


----------



## VioNi (May 20, 2011)

I heard they moved the day to Sunday.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2011)

This Memorial Day Paramount Pictures Proudly Presents Judgement Day : A Christian Story.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 20, 2011)

Farking heresy, how does it work?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 20, 2011)

tomorrow's my best friend's birthday.


----------



## Mintaka (May 20, 2011)

So if this doesn't happen does that mean the bible is wrong?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2011)

That or every Christian needs to be put on anti Psychotics....


----------



## Judas (May 20, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> tomorrow's my best friend's birthday.



Tomorrow's my dad's birthday.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

So the world ends in a day then? Nice knowing you guys.


----------



## Missing Uchiha (May 20, 2011)

The worls is not goin to end on saturday


----------



## Missing Uchiha (May 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So the world ends in a day then? Nice knowing you guys.



Lol see you in the next life


----------



## Judas (May 20, 2011)

Missing Uchiha said:


> The worls is not goin to end on saturday



Proof.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2011)

Man is foolish, to believe The End will happen due; to man saying it will. When the end comes look to Cosmic events to announce the END.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Man is foolish, to believe The End will happen due; to man saying it will. When the end comes look to Cosmic events to announce the END.



According to , the world could end any se-


----------



## Judas (May 20, 2011)

I thought that by the words written in the Bible that Christians read, it said that no man knows the day or the hour at which Christ would come. I guess that changed overtime.


----------



## Totalus (May 20, 2011)

soulnova said:


> According to , the world could end any se-


Fail. If the world ended, you wouldn't have time to type an interruption dash!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Man is foolish, to believe The End will happen due; to man saying it will. When the end comes look to Cosmic events to announce the END.



I went and read the dude's schpeal on why he believes TEOTWAWKI is tomorrow.  It all boils down to using numerology to find hidden meanings--just like that "Bible Code" thing that was running around a few years ago.  More or less it qualifies as divination--something Christians aren't supposed to do.

Silly heretics.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2011)

Naw Bltz that was the Apocalypse for Dummies Edition.... The one People need to worry about is the Zombie Apocalypse FOX NEWS says is happening now.


----------



## Pilaf (May 20, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I thought that by the words written in the Bible that Christians read, it said that no man knows the day or the hour at which Christ would come. I guess that changed overtime.



Just like basically everything in the Bible, there's many contradicting statements on that subject. In one breath Jesus states the end will come before his disciples' hair is grey, and pretty much a few pages later it's said not even the angels know when.

You're seriously fucked if you're trying to use such an endlessly self refuting piece of literature as the basis for any sort of belief in anything.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 20, 2011)

I'd really like to meet one of the people who believe this. Convince them to hand over their belongings to moi, since they won't be needing it in heaven.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 20, 2011)

Talking about all this end of the world crap is starting to make me think of something... 





*Spoiler*: __ 








Mother ftw


----------



## Kamina (May 20, 2011)

Ahhh well, I dont care i'll be watching the animated TMNT movie instead ftw.


----------



## Mintaka (May 20, 2011)

soulnova said:


> According to , the world could end any se-


]Your kidding me right?

All of those are so ridiculously unlikely that it's just absurd.  They would either take far to long to happen, or are so far away they cannot harm us.

We are more likely to get killed by ourselves than those things.


----------



## Subarashii (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2011)

National 'do what you want' day tomorrow.

Go on, you have good reasons.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2011)

Anyone who believes it I hope you know that your friends, family and associates will make fun of you and you'll be embarrassing yourself. Read the whole bible and understand the parts that talk about the end of the world before assuming something which some crazy old man has said. As for me? 

Screw that. I work tomorrow, the world's not going to end. I gotta make that money.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 20, 2011)

Funny it's May 21 and i'm still here lol


----------



## Deathgun (May 20, 2011)

This "rapture" has nothing to do with Christianity. The VAST majority of Christians do not give a damn about any biblical predictions. The fact of the matter is the majority of the people believing this are the same people who believe Area 51 had aliens, or that Elvis lives on. People who love to go batshit crazy, basically.

The other primary motive is selfishness. The world continues after we die, no "earthquake" or "perfect storm" or even meteor will end the earth, a supernova, black hole or quasar might, but you have no need to worry about those; everyone knows life will go on, as we see our lives move on after others die all the time. However none of us can visualize what life will be like after we die. So rather than assuming its our job to make sure the world is a better place after we're gone, every generation says "ours will be the last, let's enjoy it" and doesn't plan.

The only people who buy this are those who are too dumb or selfish to envision a future world without them, so clearly the only way they see themselves dying is if time itself ceases to exist when they do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> This "rapture" has nothing to do with Christianity. The VAST majority of Christians do not give a damn about any biblical predictions. The fact of the matter is the majority of the people believing this are the same people who believe Area 51 had aliens, or that Elvis lives on. People who love to go batshit crazy, basically.
> 
> The other primary motive is selfishness. The world continues after we die, no "earthquake" or "perfect storm" or even meteor will end the earth, a supernova, black hole or quasar might, but you have no need to worry about those; everyone knows life will go on, as we see our lives move on after others die all the time. However none of us can visualize what life will be like after we die. So rather than assuming its our job to make sure the world is a better place after we're gone, every generation says "ours will be the last, let's enjoy it" and doesn't plan.
> 
> The only people who buy this are those who are too dumb or selfish to envision a future world without them, so clearly the only way they see themselves dying is if time itself ceases to exist when they do.


Excuse me while I call bullshit, most of the people I know talking about this and in fact the only mention I have heard, are Christians. Maybe the 2012 people are largely conspiracy theorists, but not this one.


----------



## Deathgun (May 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Excuse me while I call bullshit, most of the people I know talking about this and in fact the only mention I have heard, are Christians. Maybe the 2012 people are largely conspiracy theorists, but not this one.



Well excuse me then, but any Christians that reads their own book should know that this is nonsense.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Well excuse me then, but any Christians that reads their own book should know that this is nonsense.


It is nonsense, but these people like to make up secret codes for the Bible so that they can think they're God's most chosen.


----------



## Deathgun (May 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It is nonsense, but these people like to make up secret codes for the Bible so that they can think they're God's most chosen.



Well if i have to believe what the Divine Comedy says all those people will enjoy a stay in the sixth realm of hell.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 20, 2011)

Wakattebayo said:


> Funny it's May 21 and i'm still here lol



Crazy dude has it set for his local time. Which is 6 PM pacific/U.S. time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2011)

It makes good money from mass hysteria, unsurprisingly a lot of the far right conservative christian groups are funneling this corporate business entity under the table


----------



## Jagon Fox (May 20, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> End of the world is nothing to worry about. It's only yet another possible cause of death, like getting hit by a bus or getting a heart attack from too many cheeseburgers.
> 
> From your own point of view, it doesn't matter if the world ends one minute after you die or a billion years later. You won't be around to see what happens afterwards anyway, so for any one individual the entire lifespan of the universe might as well be 100 years.
> 
> Oh, and in the Bible you are not "awake" between death and Judgement Day as far as I know, so you will feel as if you are transported to God's court instantly after death. How much time passed in between is not relevant.



touche' dude, touche


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2011)

I concur. Its 21st May here and I am already a new man.


----------



## Subarashii (May 20, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Crazy dude has it set for his local time. Which is 6 PM pacific/U.S. time.



What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 
Since he's not god he can't call when the apocalypse is.


----------



## Time Expired (May 20, 2011)

...that's about all I got.


----------



## thunderbear (May 20, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Just like basically everything in the Bible, there's many contradicting statements on that subject. In one breath Jesus states the end will come before his disciples' hair is grey, and pretty much a few pages later it's said not even the angels know when.
> 
> You're seriously fucked if you're trying to use such an endlessly self refuting piece of literature as the basis for any sort of belief in anything.



Read the entirety of Matthew 23. The context is that Jesus is ranting against the Pharisees for being tremendous hypocrites.  Heres the part at the end that relates to what you mention: "Therefore I send you prophets and wise men and ascribes, some of whom you will kill and crucify and some you will flog in your synagogues and persecute from town to town, 35 so that on you may come all the righteous blood shed on earth, from the blood of innocent Abel to the blood of Zechariah the son of Barachiah,6 whom you murdered between the sanctuary and the altar. 36 Truly, I say to you, all these things will come upon this generation.

He's referring to him sending out His prophets, the righteous blood being shed on the earth, etc.etc.  

In Luke 21, Jesus is referring to the destruction of the Temple and the destruction of Jerusalem.

Try again


----------



## Garfield (May 20, 2011)

Well, 6 and a half hours into doomsday and nothing so far in my country at least :3


----------



## thunderbear (May 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It is nonsense, but these people like to make up secret codes for the Bible so that they can think they're God's most chosen.



Most people who believe in this May 21 Apocalypse are Christians: However, it is not the case that 'most Christians believe this apocalypse theory.'


----------



## JellyButter (May 20, 2011)

Well, 4 hours until the 21st .


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Sword Sage (May 20, 2011)

Its already 21st in Japan and so far nothing happened there.


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2011)

Everyone knows judgment time is always based on New York time. Always New York time.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Everyone knows judgment time is always based on New York time. Always New York time.



It's just more convenient. Every doomsday movie has to have a New York scene.


----------



## Scud (May 20, 2011)

People may as well refer to Eastern time as America time.

It's the only time that matters.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)

> Camping, interviewed on a radio station recently, said the rapture will happen at exactly 6 p.m. Saturday. *But it will happen timezone by timezone, meaning the first round of rapturing will happen at 6 p.m. in the International Dateline at 180 longitude. (That’s between Pago Pago, American Samoa and Nuku’alofa, Tonga.)*



Do we have confirmation this section of the world still exists?


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2011)

I can't stop laughing. I hate you Misty.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 20, 2011)

Misty said:


> Do we have confirmation this section of the world still exists?


 what? lol 10chars


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (May 20, 2011)

you know what i thought was really hilarious? The 21st is my birthday.... i'm turning 20 on the first day of the end 

if i wake up tomorrow, and everythings good (we're supposed to have really nice weather, 25 degrees and sunny) i'll scoff


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)

Oh, it's not time yet there 



Keollyn said:


> I can't stop laughing. I hate you Misty.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 20, 2011)

2 hours and 23 mins till * Pago Pago, American Samoa and Nuku’alofa, Tonga'*s end.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)

Well shit, if that place gets wiped off the face of the Earth, I'll still have time to convert and get into heaven.

Ain't that a bitch, Pago Pago?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 20, 2011)

Misty said:


> Well shit, if that place gets wiped off the face of the Earth, I'll still have time to convert and get into heaven.
> 
> Ain't that a bitch, Pago Pago?


 Meh, Judgment day will not be in the year 2011.


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2011)

Poor Pag Pago, we never knew you *salutes*


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2011)

Judgement is overrated, like I care what _he_ thinks.


----------



## Omnipotent Pirate (May 20, 2011)

We're all in danger you realize. Once the 21'st has past, everybody will let their guard down and then.....BAM! instant smitage. you guys have to learn how this shit works.


----------



## geG (May 20, 2011)

I love how he assumes God operates based on international time zones.


----------



## Keollyn (May 20, 2011)

I'm really hoping this goes down. I'm ready for RL Shawn of the Dead.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2011)

1 hour left for Pago Pago. If anyone has an ocarina, now is the time to use it.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 21, 2011)

Big deal. The Black Plague during the Middle Ages was worse than what is happening right ow. Even WWII was even worse. What makes these guys think its the end of the world anyways?


----------



## Eki (May 21, 2011)

have a better chance of seeing lindsay lohans kooch


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Killing my buzz here Eki, I'm trying to get into the apocalypse spirit. I'm even cosplaying as Link as we speak.


----------



## Subarashii (May 21, 2011)

I heard there was grape kool aid at 6:00pm EST.  I hope that's true.


----------



## stream (May 21, 2011)

Found what I was looking for:


----------



## son_michael (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> 1 hour left for Pago Pago. If anyone has an ocarina, now is the time to use it.





Click below to postpone apocalypse



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nad5AJaIcBI] [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Alright, I've got all 4 masks.












I'm off to save the world.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2011)

To anyone who's curious, it's officially past 6pm in some parts of the world.  News should be rolling in any minute now


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> 1 hour left for Pago Pago. If anyone has an ocarina, now is the time to use it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2011)

Time to prove the Mayans wrong?


----------



## moongem (May 21, 2011)

Oh, damn. Here I planned to watch Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides. Judgement has bad timing xD. I have plans "God"... think we can reschedule for 2012 like ORIGINALLY planned...? God can be such a fickle... well God.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

For more of that doomsday spirit
[YOUTUBE]82NjJjhsHag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheFouthMizukage (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, Well. This happens A LOT. So far, in my short lifespan, I've lived through 3 ''apocalypses''. 

Pretty talented, eh?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2011)

Macho Man has stopped it, he continues to fight for us!.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2011)

Slazkor said:


> We're all in danger you realize. Once the 21'st has past, everybody will let their guard down and then.....BAM! instant smitage. you guys have to learn how this shit works.



Actually, yes...


> According to the biblical account, a united humanity of the generations following the Great Flood, speaking a single language and migrating from the east, came to the land of Shinar, where they resolved to build a city with a tower "with its top in the heavens...lest we be scattered abroad upon the face of the Earth." God came down to see what they did and said: "They are one people and have one language, and nothing will be withholden from them which they purpose to do." So God said, "Come, let us go down and confound their speech." And so God scattered them upon the face of the Earth, and confused their languages, and they left off building the city, which was called Babel "because God there confounded the language of all the Earth."(Genesis 11:5-8).




That's trolling of divine proportions.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

Has the world ended yet ? I was promised zombies dammit .


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 21, 2011)

So guys. Tomorrow is the day. Who's getting the popcorn?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

If the world dose end, I hope to see yall in heaven. God loves us all even *EvilMoogle*.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

*Rosarch's Journal May,20,2011 
11:45pm
The End is Nigh..........
*
​


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

If the world doesn't end in 13 minutes in Pago Pago, then this guys entire theory is down the toilet

Again


----------



## Skywalker (May 21, 2011)

Nothing has happened, what a surprise.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> If the world dose end, I hope to see yall in heaven. God loves us all even *EvilMoogle*.



God loves me so much he's letting me play with the world for the next 5 months


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Aw shit.

I've got 1 minute to get to Pago Pago!


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

*Rosarch's Journal May,20,2011 
11:59pm
Come at me God..........
*
​[


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

The moon was accelerating toward Pago Pago as I arrived there. I quickly played Oath to Order, and summoned the 4 giants to temporarily hold the moon. I then quickly flew into its mouth, where I encountered Majora. We battled one another. Eventually it became clear that I was outmatched, Majora was just too strong.

And then I saw it.

The Fierce Deity mask. I quickly put it on and felt the godlike powers surging through my veins. I grabbed Majora by the neck and repeatedly punched it in the face. When I was satisfied with that, I made it dance for me. Eventually I grew bored of its Russian dancing and just decided to obliterate it.

And that's how I saved Pago Pago and the World.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2011)

> As of 6 pm local time (0400 UTC) on Christmas Island, May 21 2011, no earthquakes have occurred [47], nor has there been any evidence of rapture activitie


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

> As of 6 pm local time (0400 UTC) on Christmas Island, May 21 2011, no earthquakes have occurred [47], nor has there been any evidence of rapture activitie



That's because I just saved the world


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

The world is SAVED!!! Misty you will become my new light!!!!!!


----------



## Omnipotent Pirate (May 21, 2011)

soulnova said:


> That's trolling of divine proportions.



God is the greatest troll around. It's exactly how he got the job.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wxX3JkGHmDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 21, 2011)

Well...I wasn't been raptured.

Time for some post-rapture looting.


----------



## kazuri (May 21, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Actually, yes...
> 
> 
> 
> That's trolling of divine proportions.



The humans were trying to build a giant launch pad to try to fly into space to see the alien gods, but the aliens did not like this, so they split up the humans. Thats why so many cultures from across the world have similar god stories, even though they were on different sides of the earth.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> The moon was accelerating toward Pago Pago as I arrived there. I quickly played Oath to Order, and summoned the 4 giants to temporarily hold the moon. I then quickly flew into its mouth, where I encountered Majora. We battled one another. Eventually it became clear that I was outmatched, Majora was just too strong.
> 
> And then I saw it.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Misty!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 21, 2011)

you're so full of crap, Misty. taking credit for someone else's work.

for shame. *SHAME*.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 21, 2011)

All the times the world was/is supposed to end.


----------



## son_michael (May 21, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> you're so full of crap, Misty. taking credit for someone else's work.
> 
> for shame. *SHAME*.



thats right!

this guy is the one who saved us!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nad5AJaIcBI[/YOUTUBE]


the clock has been reset


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> you're so full of awesome, Misty. taking care of Majora for us.
> 
> We should form a cult around you and worship you. *WORSHIP*.



Aww, really? 



son_michael said:


> thats right!
> 
> this guy is the one who saved us!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nad5AJaIcBI[/YOUTUBE]



He only delayed the inevitable, I played Oath to Order and got shit done.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 21, 2011)

Haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary here.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

We Will Survive!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> Aww, really?



Bad Misty.

Very, very, very, very _BAD_ Misty.  *thwaps repeatedly with a rolled-up newspaper*


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (May 21, 2011)

What's next?


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Well, see if I ever save the world again


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> Well, see if I ever save the world again



you didnt even save it this time.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> The moon was accelerating toward Pago Pago as I arrived there. I quickly played Oath to Order, and summoned the 4 giants to temporarily hold the moon. I then quickly flew into its mouth, where I encountered Majora. We battled one another. Eventually it became clear that I was outmatched, Majora was just too strong.
> 
> And then I saw it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking out for the Samoans. 

Just be back there in a few hours since crazy dude has this thing ending on his timezone at 6PM PST.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

I want some waffles .........


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2011)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> What's next?



Well, now that we haven't been saved, we will actually have to wait for the end of the world.... he said October 21th? Remember, this was rapture!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2011)

So, I notice that I'm still in Cardiff.

Do we have until the end of the day?


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Well, now that we haven't been saved, we will actually have to wait for the end of the world.... he said October 21th? Remember, this was rapture!


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2011)

?????? said:


>



Fucking Chrono Cross, Dragon God. pek


----------



## blue berry (May 21, 2011)

I was under the impression raptor was a dinosaur 

oh wait, I mean rapture...


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Those people that quit their jobs for this guy must just feel silly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2011)

"Total event collapse - every sun will supernova at every moment in history! The whole Universe will never have existed..."


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Quick, fly the pandorica into the heart of the explosion!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2011)

and i am still here.


----------



## saprobe (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> Those people that quit their jobs for this guy must just feel silly.


Nah, it's cool. They're incapable of self-awareness 'cuz they're batshit insane.


I don't know if anyone has posted this yet but it's a service to take care of your pets in case you are transported to Heaven during the rapture:


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

15 more hours, I can practically feel the big earthquake. Oh wait, that's my washing machine.


----------



## Wilykat (May 21, 2011)

It's now morning, just after 6 AM.  Only 1 time zone is still in May 20th at 11 PM and so far, nothing happening.

I don't give a rat's ass about these claims. I'll keep doing what I planned all along, and today it's going to watch the new Pirate movie.


----------



## Karsh (May 21, 2011)

So... no rapture and dead people dug up through epic earthquakes? 



Mael said:


> If it's possible, I will.



Awesome



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thing is that there are already dates after that.



Color me surprised 
Boy are people desperate to implement scare tactics, like there aren't enough of those


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 21, 2011)

are we dead yet?


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Total event collapse - every sun will supernova at every moment in history! The whole Universe will never have existed..."



IT WILL BE FINE...

but we'll forget him...

COME BACK DOCTOR


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2011)

its almost may 22nd some where


----------



## Adagio (May 21, 2011)

The old fool who predicted it claimed it will happen on May 21st at 6pm his time, because we all know cataclysmic Biblical events occur during EST


----------



## Sword Sage (May 21, 2011)

Where was this info its going to happen in 6Pm and which time-zone?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

So we have a few more hours of life right..


----------



## Sunako (May 21, 2011)

hey guys im a zombie


----------



## Juno (May 21, 2011)

Hopefully I've sinned enough that I won't be raptured up. I'll be pissed if I don't get to finish L.A. Noire.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> IT WILL BE FINE...
> 
> but we'll forget him...
> 
> COME BACK DOCTOR



He's back!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hB7n7mU_eA[/YOUTUBE]

Just remember him


----------



## ragnara (May 21, 2011)

So that's it people. As I write this I may already be half-way on my way to hell but is anyone else disappointed with the cataclysmic activities so far? Maybe my expectations were a bit too high but all the hype made me think everything would be a bit more... well apocalyptic by now.

God winging the whole end of the world thing in the last minute destroys the drama he he took so long to built up and would be a serious let down imo.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Now that you've mentioned it, God is playing Minecraft with us.. you build something for so long and then it gets destroyed by something, he will be pissed!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

He still said it'd happen in each time zone at 6 PM, so he's completely wrong already.

Why in the world did anyone believe this crap? I mean it makes NO sense! I was stunned by the sheer stupidity of its Insane Troll Logic! 

 By his math, he counted one day twice so his math says the world ended yesterday. The guy got his own Math wrong!


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

You guys are seriously uneducated if you think this is happening any other time but New York standard Apocalyptic time.

I mean, Hollywood can't be wrong.


----------



## Praecipula (May 21, 2011)

They said 6:00 pm here in the Philippines. What the fuck, man? All I can hear is the explosion from the movie I'm watching.  I wanna see the shame on their faces.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _*Looks out windows*_ 




Hmm. *Goes back to bed*


----------



## Sword Sage (May 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> You guys are seriously uneducated if you think this is happening any other time but New York standard Apocalyptic time.
> 
> I mean, Hollywood can't be wrong.



Dude New York is a popular state in America, its why we seen Apocalyptic movies that happened in New York.


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

And who you think told them that NY is a prime Apoc target? The big G himself.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 21, 2011)

Yesterday at 6 I saw the prettiest rainbow  with a rare combination of pink, blue and orange skies, at that moment I knew the world wasn't going to end.
I never seen a mixture of pink blue and orange in a sky before, the air pollution over here is major.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> And who you think told them that NY is a prime Apoc target? The big G himself.



Are you kidding, There wasn't New York 2,000 ago.

Your watching too much Movies.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2011)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Are you kidding, There wasn't New York 2,000 ago.
> 
> Your watching too much Movies.



Jesus was American and he loves New York, of course he'll start the rapture there first.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Jesus was American and he loves New York, of course he'll start the rapture there first.



No Jesus was one of the people of Jews. He was called the King of Jews.


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

Matrix I don't know what I should facepalm more:

Your lack of a sense of humor or the fact that people actually can do anything other than laugh at this event.


----------



## T4R0K (May 21, 2011)

Rapture comes from the latin "Raptor", meaning "thief".

...

GOD STEALS SOULS ???!!!! 

NO ! He doesn't, because being a thief is a bad thing. Therefore, God not being a thief, the rapture is not God's will, and that's why everyone is still here !


----------



## Kobe (May 21, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUU

and here I spent all of my money!


----------



## Sword Sage (May 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Matrix I don't know what I should facepalm more:
> 
> Your lack of a sense of humor or the fact that people actually can do anything other than laugh at this event.



Forgive me, but usually I bump into people who are sometimes serious, that I couldn't tell.

Like I said that Harold Camping is a crazy old fart and he looked like one of those Disney Villains, whats his name?

Forlo from Hunchback of Notre dame? That claimed to be a righteous man but he is a cruel crazy old man.


----------



## T4R0K (May 21, 2011)

Kobe said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> and here I spent all of my money!



In a way, you did get raptured. FROM YOUR CASH, HAHAHAHAHAH !!!!


----------



## Skywalker (May 21, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Jesus was one of the people of Jews. He was called the King of Jews.


You're getting too serious.


----------



## Kobe (May 21, 2011)

If you guys don't believe world's gonna end any moment, you are tripping. You must be on that dope.


----------



## xenopyre (May 21, 2011)

So did Atheists inherent the earth yet or what


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2011)

Yup Richard Dawkings is already accepting his coronation as emperor of the world as we speak


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2011)

So uh..now what?


----------



## Chaos (May 21, 2011)

So eh.

Did it end already?


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Hope Master doesn't want to do any end-of-the-world beatings


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

*Rosarch's Journal May,21,2011 
8:25Am
Shit's still the same false prophet shall pay I'll make sure of it .........
*
​


----------



## Hollow Prince (May 21, 2011)

Is it time for the United Atheist Alliance to finally make their move?


----------



## Arinna (May 21, 2011)

It's already the 22nd here


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2011)

C'mon, anyone lives near these people? I would love to look at their faces.


----------



## Karsh (May 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> You guys are seriously uneducated if you think this is happening any other time but New York standard Apocalyptic time.
> 
> I mean, Hollywood can't be wrong.



Well dhu, we all know that when the apocalypse happens and/or aliens come to say hello, NY or LA is where all the shit goes down


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2011)

Arinna said:


> It's already the 22nd here



Sounds like someone got left behind.


----------



## Garfield (May 21, 2011)

Rob said:


> Sounds like someone got left behind.


She's probably scheduled for 2012

PS: I almost died because of the heat today. Does that count?


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2011)

Jesus been here
[YOUTUBE]HPCbK8skyFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

This must be real life.


----------



## son_michael (May 21, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Is it time for the United Atheist Alliance to finally make their move?



Why the hell does this even exist? Atheist bash Christians for spreading the gospel but they do the same shit and spread their beliefs. -__-


Anyway, many Christians went on news shows and what not and debunked this guys prophecy before the 21st. So no, this guy is a joke, the Atheist community would be wise to not make asses of themselves and claim all Christians are like this nut


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 21, 2011)

ITS HAPPENING EARTHQUAKES, TORNADOES, BLACK HOLES, COSMIC STORMS, SOLAR FLARES, ARGGGHGH--


----------



## fantzipants (May 21, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Why the hell does this even exist? Atheist bash Christians for spreading the gospel but they do the same shit and spread their beliefs. -__-
> 
> 
> Anyway, many Christians went on news shows and what not and debunked this guys prophecy before the 21st. So no, this guy is a joke, the Atheist community would be wise to not make asses of themselves and claim all Christians are like this nut



Remember about what Jesus said comparing his and Johns situation. Forgive me to paraphrase : John came praying and fasting and people call him crazy. Jesus comes in drinking and like everyone else and people accuse him of being a drunk and worldly. Can't win.

p.s. by the book of Deuteronomy camping is classified as a false prophet. Look it up guys

"How may we know the word which the LORD has not spoken?"---when a prophet speaks in the name of the LORD, if the word does not come to pass or come true, that is a word which the LORD has not spoken; the prophet has spoken it presumptuously, you need not be afraid of him. (Deut. 18:22)


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> ITS HAPPENING EARTHQUAKES, TORNADOES, BLACK HOLES, COSMIC STORMS, SOLAR FLARES, ARGGGHGH--


MY PENIS CAN'T HANDLE IT!!! HER VAGINA IS GONNA EXPLODE


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

So. Still here...


Supernatural season finale was yesterday. That was pretty doomsy.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

The world has ended guys. We are all living in the afterlife right now. You just don't know it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> The world has ended guys. We are all living in the afterlife right now. You just don't know it.


Sweet, death wasnt painful at all, thank god


----------



## Judas (May 21, 2011)

So I woke up today, and it was awefully sunny outside.


----------



## dilbot (May 21, 2011)

such a beautiful day today... IZ I IN HE4VEN?!


----------



## Syed (May 21, 2011)

A day without rain...I'm so flippin' happy


----------



## Friday (May 21, 2011)

Isn't the scariest thing about this whole apocalyptic theory not that it's the end of the world, but rather that people believe it will be?

When I saw "prophecided judgement day has been dividing families" on the front page of the ny times (this paper doesn't play) yesterday morning, I actually got a little worried and spent about 30 minutes having a little panic attack.

The truth is, if the world was really ending, we really wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> The truth is, if the world was really ending, we really wouldn't know what to do.



Actually, I already know what would I do thanks to a too vivid dream.  

Cheesy dream ahead


*Spoiler*: __ 




A huge asteroid was detected but the scientist could not predict if it was really going to hit Earth or not. Somehow there was a problem with the trajectory so they would only confirm when it was already too late.

 I dream myself asking my boyfriend to take me to the church so I could say prayer and "make peace with god", about twenty minutes before the "Point Zero". I'm not usually that religious, but on face of destruction I didn't want to take a chance. My BF is openly agnostic and hates the church with passion, but he took me there nothenless because he knew it was important to me. 

The church was packed, everyone kneeling, praying, while the Priest was giving a speech about sins, repentance and infidels... kind of a dick speech actually. My BF got feeded up and left the church, I followed him outside where he started ranting that even now they were taking advantage of people and that it didn't matter if other non-believer good people died. 

At that point we saw people panicking and running down the street. We turned our heads up and I saw a huge scorching rock the size of a city ripping down the atmosphere and 'blocking' the sun. It seemed like oxygen ignited around it and all the air was firing up even before it touched the ground.

I reached instictively to my BF and I told him I loved him and he said the same to me. We held each other as the wave of fire enfulged everything and everyone. Pretty dramatic.

I woke up, and strangely I didn't woke up scared. It was more like "yeah, I would do that" and "I want to be with my bf at the end "


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

The world is ending. Just slowly. The human race will be extinct by 2020.


----------



## Skywalker (May 21, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> The world is ending. Just slowly. The human race will be extinct by 2020.


You think we'll be gone that soon?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You think we'll be gone that soon?



Yes, it's inevitable.


----------



## Judas (May 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You think we'll be gone that soon?



Considering the IQ deprivation and lack of motivation to do much of anything I see from this generation in my area, I'm surprised it's not earlier.


----------



## Anarch (May 21, 2011)

Almost 22nd here,i'm still alive


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

Anarch said:


> Almost 22nd here,i'm still alive



Technically, the rapture was today and the world ends on Oct. 31st. This is not my biblical perspective, just the words of the false prophet Harold Camping.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Halalaalalala. xD


----------



## Mintaka (May 21, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> The world is ending. Just slowly. The human race will be extinct by 2020.


See ya in 2021.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

1/3 of the population will be destroyed by World War 3 (2013-14)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2011)

Juno said:


> Hopefully I've sinned enough that I won't be raptured up. I'll be pissed if I don't get to finish L.A. Noire.


I hope I don't get raptured while taking a shit or something...that would be embarrassing. Don't want everyone in Heaven making fun of you.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

I was looking forward to a post apocalyptic wasteland .


----------



## Omnipotent Pirate (May 21, 2011)

If shit does go down, I hope God leaves survivors. Because he has a volunteer.


----------



## Pilaf (May 21, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Yes, it's inevitable.



I'm gonna quote you on that in about ten years.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 21, 2011)

I am going to laugh at the religious nuts who actually believe this when nothing happens.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am going to laugh at the *religious nuts* who actually believe this when nothing happens.



Wrong, most ppl who believe this are not religious. Like me and other in this thread said only God knows when the world will end not some crazy man.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Wrong, most ppl who believe this are not religious. Like me and other in this thread said only God knows when the world will end not some crazy man.



Yes they are, they're extremely religious. Just because they don't prescribe to your particular brand of crazy doesn't mean they're not religious.


----------



## Superstars (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yes they are, they're extremely religious. Just because they don't prescribe to your particular brand of crazy doesn't mean they're not religious.



Wrong, religion is against God. Religion is the one that keeps making these lame claims about judgement day but the LORD says no one knows and you can't see it coming.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2011)

Its shown once again Sauf doesn't know religion doesn't mean you believe in God and believing in God doesn't mean you've got a religion.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Wrong, religion is against God. Religion is the one that keeps making these lame claims about judgement day but the LORD says no one knows and you can't see it coming.



Yep, not even Jesus. Whom is supposed to be God, but knows nothing God knows, even though he's _him._ Lrn2Trinity


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its shown once again Sauf doesn't know religion doesn't mean you believe in God and believing in God doesn't mean you've got a religion.



The fuck are you on about? These people are clearly religious, how much more obvious do you want it? If they were just deists, they wouldn't believe in Jesus or any kind of rapture.

How can anyone of sound mind claim that these people are not religious?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yep, not even Jesus. Whom is supposed to be God, but knows nothing God knows, even though he's _him._ Lrn2Trinity



Wrong jackass, Jesus is God son. Jesus got his power though calling Gods name like the rest of use. When he die on the cross for are sin God gave him the power to rise agin on that sunday. Don't talk shit about things you have never read.


----------



## Superstars (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yep, not even Jesus. Whom is supposed to be God, but knows nothing God knows, even though he's _him._ Lrn2Trinity



I already answered this a few pages back. Since you are so ignorant of what you like to chat on.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Wrong jackass, Jesus is God son. Jesus got his power though calling Gods name like the rest of use. When he die on the cross for are sin God gave him the power to rise agin on that sunday. Don't talk shit about things you have never read.



First off, read the bottom of my post to Superstars. Secondly, if Jesus got his power though calling God's name like the rest of us, then I guess we're all missing something. I mean, those people screaming out to God sitting in a wrecked car with their dead kids just don't care enough. 



Superstars said:


> I already answered this a few pages back. Since you are so ignorant of what you like to chat on.



In Christianity, God, Jesus, and the Holy Spirit are all exactly the same thing.


			
				A BIBLICAL SCHOLAR. Something you are not said:
			
		

> God exists as three persons but is one God, meaning that God the Son and God the Holy Spirit have exactly the same nature or being as God the Father in every way. Whatever attributes and power God the Father has, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit have as well. "Thus, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit are also eternal, omnipresent, omnipotent, infinitely wise, infinitely holy, infinitely loving, omniscient."
> Source: Grudem, Wayne A. 1994. Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Biblical Doctrine. Leicester, England: Inter-Varsity Press; Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan. Pages 226, 236.



So again, how could Jesus, God the Son, not know something God himself knows?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 21, 2011)

Just FYI.  As soon as the 21st ends, I'm closing this thread.  If the rapture thing happens and I am unavailable to close the thread, my colleague Jello Biafra will close it in my stead. 

If you want to have arguments only tangentially related to some idiots predicting the beginning of the end on the 21st of May, please take it to the debate corner.  You can even have affirmative and negative sides to a particular question & be all formal about it.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

I'm disappointed you guys.

How did this degrade from Majoras Mask into a religious debate?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Just FYI.  As soon as the 21st ends, I'm closing this thread.  If you want to have unrelated arguments, take it to the debate corner.



Party pooper


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Party pooper



He's just mad because the afterlife ran out of cherry cheesecake and all they have leftover is strawberry cheesecake. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Which is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Just four more hours, then we'll know how the Mortal Kombat tournament ended and if Shao Khan will be allowed to enter our world


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

It's already over.

The guy said it was supposed to start 6pm on May 20th for the people of Pago Pago and would reach us by May 21st, 6pm. 

It didn't


----------



## impersonal (May 21, 2011)

You know guise, since Jesus is only supposed to rapt the saints, I doubt the rapture will have any significant impact compared to normal, everyday disappearances of people. How many living saints are there right now? 10, 15? 25?

I'm much more excited about the end of the world, coming this October.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

impersonal said:


> You know guise, since Jesus is only supposed to rapt the saints, I doubt the rapture will have any significant impact compared to normal, everyday disappearances of people. How many saints are there right now? 10, 15?



I think there's about 1,000 saints. But they are all dead


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I think there's about 1,000 saints. But they are all dead



The dead get raptured, too. He said they'd be lifted up from their graves, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2011)

There will be no rapture today or anyday.
*Credits whoever made this pic*


----------



## The_Evil (May 21, 2011)

I have to admit that the end of the world was bit disappointing where I live. Kinda expected more. 

Oh Well there's always 2012.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

What's next after 2012 anyways?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> What's next after 2012 anyways?



Not sure what's directly after 2012, but Isaac Newton said the world could end in 2060


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

"Oooohhhh yeah"


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

2027 i believe, but we really do have to worry about that one i'm afraid


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> 2027 i believe, but we really do have to worry about that one i'm afraid



I think not.


----------



## Superstars (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> In Christianity, God, Jesus, and the Holy Spirit are all exactly the same thing.
> 
> 
> So again, how could Jesus, God the Son, not know something God himself knows?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> What's next after 2012 anyways?


 2013?


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2011)

apparently this dude made over 70 million dollars with this event 



> By now, you've probably heard of the religious group that's predicting the end of the world starts this weekend.
> 
> Harold Camping and his devoted followers claim a massive earthquake will mark the second coming of Jesus, or so-called Judgment Day on Saturday, May 21, ushering in a five month period of catastrophes before the world comes to a complete end in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## impersonal (May 21, 2011)

@Misty:
According to this website,


*Spoiler*: _2016: zombie apocalypse_ 



An article in Weekly World News describes a find by a Professor Lloyd Cunningdale of Salt Lake City who was excavating with his students at the site of the famous Donner party disaster of 1847. The latter were a group of settlers bound for California who became trapped by snow in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. Cunningdale and students have found a time capsule left by the settlers which contains many predictions for the future. They predict that nations will abandon traditional methods of conflict and resort to the use of biological warfare. In 2016, one such disease will spread and kill all of the humans on the planet. (4) 




Other proposed ends of the world:


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I think not.



Do you KNOW what 2027 is?


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

Another year?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Do you KNOW what 2027 is?



 will pass close to the earth. With any luck it might crash into the moon but apart from that I see no danger.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> apparently this dude made over 70 million dollars with this event


he's 89 so he's going to die soon anyway lol


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> he's 89 so he's going to die soon anyway lol



I gotta seduce him


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

I'm going to miss out on more lolend extravaganzas?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I gotta seduce him


 LOL.  Anyways, by 2020 we'll probably find a way to stop the Asteroid lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> will pass close to the earth. With any luck it might crash into the moon but apart from that I see no danger.



With any luck?  that spells the end right there! The moon keeps weather patterns on earth stable yanno, that's not even to count chunks of moon from the asteroid impact coming down here 

But we also have to worry about Apophis in 2031 when that rock will come infinitely more close and has an actual probability of hitting us


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

> apparently this dude made over 70 million dollars with this event



Or how much money they've made out of the Resurrection. More and more I feel it's just about making money.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

So you see people, we have more to worry about than some old guy who makes money off of christian myths and falsehoods


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Or how much money they've made out of the Resurrection. More and more I feel it's just about making money.



it's always about the money, greed seems to be the earths greatest sin


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

The world cant end today. Im going to go see pirates of the caribbean in imax 3d tommorow.


----------



## The_Evil (May 21, 2011)

It must suck to be one of the guys who dropped from jobs and gave out all their belongings thinking the world will end. They got trolled.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> With any luck?  that spells the end right there! The moon keeps weather patterns on earth stable yanno, that's not even to count chunks of moon from the asteroid impact coming down here
> 
> But we also have to worry about Apophis in 2031 when that rock will come infinitely more close and has an actual probability of hitting us



You mean 2036 and those odds are estimated to be only about 1:250.000, not very likely.

We'll know it more precisely in 2013, because then it passes close enough so we can measure its future course.

Even if it's on route to crash, we'll have 25 years to prepare for it, no problem at all.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> It must suck to be one of the guys who dropped from jobs and gave out all their belongings thinking the world will end. They got trolled.



I hope the world will end. Then we wont have to go to work anymore. I already know im going to heaven...


----------



## Pseudo (May 21, 2011)

Well, I guess I have to live a couple more years in this crappy planet.


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8FWlEKp7tc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You mean 2036 and those odds are estimated to be only about 1:250.000, not very likely.
> 
> We'll know it more precisely in 2013, because then it passes close enough so we can measure its future course.
> 
> Even if it's on route to crash, we'll have 25 years to prepare for it, no problem at all.



<_< Are we secretly making like a giant laser canon or something(which would be awesome but still...i want to see it)


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2011)

idk which video is more appropriate 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcCO6E4NUs8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vj092UgKwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 21, 2011)

This shall be my Last Masterbation Before the World ends


----------



## stream (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> In Christianity, God, Jesus, and the Holy Spirit are all exactly the same thing.
> 
> So again, how could Jesus, God the Son, not know something God himself knows?


Actually, Jehovah's Witnesses beg to differ:


> A Christian movement reputed to practice a form of Arianism (or "Semi-Arianism") are Jehovah's Witnesses.[22] They consider Jesus Christ to be divine and unlike other created beings, but not equal to the one God."


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> <_< Are we secretly making like a giant laser canon or something(which would be awesome but still...i want to see it)



We could certainly start making one if we find out in 2013 that the asteroid will hit us. There are already hypotheses how to deal with asteroids that want to kill us, if we used all of our resources to focus on it for a decade or two, it would be a piece of cake to avert the potential disaster.


----------



## impersonal (May 21, 2011)

saufsoldat, considering how hard it is to stop an oil or a radioactive leak despite enormous efforts, I doubt stopping an asteroid would be a piece of cake. More importantly, Bruce Willis will be dead by 2036, which further reduces humanity's chances.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

It doesn't have to be Armageddon...

We could be like in Deep Impact then and settle the debts of all nations in order to funnel all of the world's money to an elite unit dedicated to putting all the nukes in the world onto the asteroid in the hope of blowing it to pieces 

And the other money can go to digging a giant cave in which only 1 million people will be able to live in while everyone else dies


----------



## Semplice (May 21, 2011)

It's 2:34, May 21, and...

*I'M ALIVE*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

Only 41 minutes left in my timezone till the world ends!


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

Oh shit! Oh shit! It's almost 6:00!!!!!!!!!!

*in major panic mode* 



















































































Sike.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

21 Mins till I go boom!


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Just to clarify, because ive been seeing ton's of stuff like this going. It's suppose to end at 6:00 eastern time.  Once again..... *Eastern time*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

That's in about 16 minutes where i am


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

LucasPSI said:


> Just to clarify, because ive been seeing ton's of stuff like this going. It's suppose to end at 6:00 eastern time. Once again..... *Eastern time*


Harold Camping spoke that it will start in Popoa Popoa and it didn't. So shut up!




NOW WHO WOULD LIKE A COOKIE?


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Rima said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8FWlEKp7tc&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



302 views...and 336 likes?

What.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> 302 views...and 336 likes?
> 
> What.



Likes/Dislikes are update in real time, views are updated in set intervals.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

So...10 mins.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Likes/Dislikes are update in real time, views are updated in set intervals.



I see 

Still, that guy has a ton of likes. A high approval rating.

He should run for president!



EspíritudePantera said:


> So...10 mins.



Aw shit.

Gotta save the world again


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> 302 views...and 336 likes?
> 
> What.


 Kill it with fire!!!


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

8 MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Fap
Fap
Fap
Fap
Fap
Fap
Fap
Fap
Fap


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> I see
> 
> Still, that guy has a ton of likes. A high approval rating.
> 
> ...



Not another black president again!  Not trying to sound racist but look what obama's doing to this country!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

It's 22. here in my country already, it's 11:53 PM to be exact.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

This is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

6 minutes...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

Only 4 minutes left in my timezone now.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

4 minutes to what.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> 4 minutes to what.


 My penis releasing human reproductive liquids


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> 4 minutes to what.



Judgement day. :ho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> 4 minutes to what.


Didn't you hear,the world's gonna end .


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

I'm at the afterparty!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

I haven't fapped yet today! It can't end! Well, 3 minutes left, better do it quickly.


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

I think you mean the before party. The after party is in 2 minutes.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I'm at the afterparty!


 Oh no your not. We aren't going to die xD


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

1 minute
10char


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

1 minute people!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

1 MORE MIN BITCHES


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

1 MINUTE TILL A HANDFULL OF US GROW ANGLE WING'S!!!!!!!


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

OMG! 

I love you guys!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2011)

So did the world end gaiz?


----------



## Ultra (May 21, 2011)

*Cocks Shotgun*

I have invested too much in the wondrous areas of science for God to forgive me now, nor do I ask for his forgiveness. Demons, come at me.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

10 seconds!


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

I just saved the world again

Here's a cgi re-enactment of the events.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luuUE0x7-TY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

We are alive!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

WE ALL JUST DIED


----------



## Bananskal (May 21, 2011)

Its the end of the world


----------



## VioNi (May 21, 2011)

It's 6:01pm here. All I hear are dogs barking at the local crackheads. 

Alive another day!


----------



## December (May 21, 2011)

So when is the next judgement day?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

So....Did we died?


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Over time non believer's...over time... You dont realy expect it all to happen at once do you?


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

Wait!? Did you feel that?


----------



## Bananskal (May 21, 2011)

How many times have we died now? Everybody keeps telling different times <__<


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> So....Did we died?



We've survived, old friend, due to the heroic actions of Grom Hellscream.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> We've survived, old friend, due to the heroic actions of Grom Hellscream.


 takes off sunglasses



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Juno (May 21, 2011)

See, nothing to worry abo-


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Repent! The end is nigh!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

I'm alive and dead.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

The end was 5 minutes ago


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Supposed to be..


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Supposed to be..


 

Harold Camping can suck his own dick.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

You will never be forgotten, brother.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2011)

Only 43 min till the end of the world and I'm still alive


----------



## April (May 21, 2011)

Wth man, nothing happened. this was a bu


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Dont worry. Lucas, Kumatora, Duster, and Boney from the game mother 3 saved us.


----------



## Thor (May 21, 2011)

So are we officially in the post-apocalypse?

I was expecting it to be a little more....apocalypsy.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Is Kishi alright?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> You will never be forgotten, brother.


 As Godzilla lays in his dying infreno...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Harold Camping can suck his own dick.


 Agreed there, he will die soon anyway so to him end is near....


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Screw kishi. are the people working at the bank's gone?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Screw them, is Ash finally a man?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Screw them, is Ash finally a man?


 Only till he fucks Misty...

Oh wait...


----------



## Ultra (May 21, 2011)

Don't know what you guys are seeing, but I just looked out my window and saw the streets full of brain hungry, half dead drooping people whoo are nearly decomposed and trying to bring everything down with them.

Yup, it feels good to be alive.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

No...  He need's ball's before he can be A man. and im not talking pokeball's.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

^ Ash can go suck himself off for dumping me. 

Kind of feel sorry for the people who are going to commit suicide because of this.

Some people dropped out of college, quit their jobs, or separated from family just to preach this stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2011)

Are we still getting the manga next week?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

:fap


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed. Zombie apocalypse sounds refreshing.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> ^ Ash can go suck himself off for dumping me.
> 
> Kind of feel sorry for the people who are going to commit suicide because of this.
> 
> Some people dropped out of college, quit their jobs, or separated from family just to preach this stuff.



Last post on previous page


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I'm a bit disappointed. Zombie apocalypse sounds refreshing.


 Only when you can fuck them.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> ^ Ash can go suck himself off for dumping me.
> 
> Kind of feel sorry for the people who are going to commit suicide because of this.
> 
> Some people dropped out of college, quit their jobs, or separated from family just to preach this stuff.


We call these kind of people ''idiots.''


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> We call these kind of people ''idiots.''



Still, there's got to be a law against apocalypse predicting. People off themselves after the prophecy fails. This old guy is something of a murderer


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

I'm going after all the notorious zombies. My post-apoc achievement need unlocking.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Guys. We aliveeeee


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

And now is about the time Jesus dances in with a top-hat and cane singing "Hello, my baby"


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

I wish A Zombie apocalypse would actually happen. Then I could knock up some zombie chick's then saying.

"Well hellow there Zombie. Look's like your..."  "Out of season." 

*Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah*


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> And now is about the time Jesus dances in with a top-hat and cane singing "Hello, my baby"



This was a one way ticket to hell you know that?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> ^ Ash can go suck himself off for dumping me.
> 
> Kind of feel sorry for the people who are going to commit suicide because of this.
> 
> Some people dropped out of college, quit their jobs, or separated from family just to preach this stuff.



It's called natural selection.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2011)

How many of you guys are alive?  

Are you sure you guys aren't zombies?


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

100% require an Osama and Adolf dual kill. That's gonna be tough.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> This was a one way ticket to hell you know that?



No, me having sex with a guy cosplaying as Jesus was.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Bender said:


> How many of you guys are alive?
> 
> Are you sure you guys aren't zombies?


Last time I checked. I'm alive


----------



## LucasPSI (May 21, 2011)

Im not... alive


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> No, me having sex with a guy cosplaying as Jesus was.


 Im pretty sure that makes you his wife...


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Im pretty sure that makes you his wife...


 So they are both homosexual?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> So they are both homosexual?


 Have to think about that one more..


----------



## Rosie (May 21, 2011)

I think I survived


----------



## impersonal (May 21, 2011)

Bender said:


> How many of you guys are alive?
> 
> Are you sure you guys aren't zombies?



I'm now philosophical zombie. While I look exactly like my old self, I am now not conscious anymore; that is, the mechanism of my brain still works, but it does not generate any sort of _personal experience_ or _consciousness_.... I wonder how many of us are in this situation now.


----------



## Casanova (May 21, 2011)

*Breaking News​*
We at the ''The World Is Going to End Agency'' aka ''Love to Make Shit Up Agency'' have just learned of some breaking news we were wrong when we said May 21st was the day that the world will end,We now have new information that the world is really going to end on November 11,2011 at 11:11 am(11-11-11 at 11:11am).We at the WIGTEA aka LTMSUA are sorry for the confusion,and we apologizes to anyone who really thought today was the day that the world was going to end.

Thank U for your time!​


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Rosie said:


> I think I survived


 We all did!!


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4upUMeULSqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Here's some end of the world music for you guys for next time


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Casanova said:


> *Breaking News​*
> 
> We at the ''The World Is Going to End Agency'' aka ''Love to Make Shit Up Agency'' have just learned of some breaking news we were wrong when we said May 21st was the day that the world will end,We now have new information that the world is really going to end on November 11,2011 at 11:11 am(11-11-11 at 11:11am).We at the WIGTEA aka LTMSUA are sorry for the confusion,and we apologizes to anyone who really thought today was the day that the world was going to end.
> 
> ...


 Load of bull.


----------



## Koppachino (May 21, 2011)

I don't even know why this ridiculous thread was made, but I think it can be closed now.


----------



## kayanathera (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> What's next after 2012 anyways?



some meteorite in about 20 years missing us by awesomely little although there is a 1% change gravity will pull on us the nastiest prank in all human history(quite literally)


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2011)

In NYC and currently trying to find one of these schmucks.

The search will continue...along with trying to get air time on Family Radio.  What earth-shattering retards in need of a vicious beating.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> In NYC and currently trying to find one of these schmucks.
> 
> The search will continue...along with trying to get air time on Family Radio.  What earth-shattering retards in need of a vicious beating.



I saw them by the shitload yesterday, but now they're being suspiciously harder to find.


----------



## Keollyn (May 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure people who can lock this thread have been raptured.


----------



## geG (May 21, 2011)

Misty said:


> Some people dropped out of college, quit their jobs, or separated from family just to preach this stuff.



That just makes me laugh.

Good ol schadenfreude


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)

the world is going to end next tuesday

trust me guys

now go make a news thread to tell everyone of what i have foretold


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2011)

This is the worst end of the world special I've ever seen. 

Mr. end-of-the-world theorist you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Time Expired (May 21, 2011)

So...destruction is supposed to start on May 21st?  Is it keyed to this guy's timezone or something?  It could start at 11:59 p.m. tonight U.S. Pacific time?

I want to see this guy's face when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

See? I knew things were going to be Just fine.


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

22nd now.

it's nice up here in heaven


----------



## Elias (May 21, 2011)

It's snowing earthquakes!! LOOK OUTSIDE YOUR WINDOW.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 21, 2011)

Ya see the man for got to divide by Genesis after square rooting Exodus


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2011)

Harold Camping is a false prophet and according to the Bible, false prophets should be put to death (Deuteronomy 18).


----------



## Talon. (May 21, 2011)

Harold Camping is a dumbass, i hope someone puts a bullet in his head.


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

I would never wish death on anybody, but this shit was just plain evil. Making people panic for nothing. The fucking bastard.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

> I would never wish death on anybody, but this shit was just plain evil. Making people panic for nothing. The fucking bastard.



How about the people use their brains first.

I wonder how long before someone sues him for lying?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2011)

I don't think he should be killed for this but can we at least shoot him with paintball guns or egg him?

A lot of kids were scared by this guy's flawed numerology.


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

^ A pie to the face, yes? :ho



Ennoea said:


> How about the people use their brains first.



Still.....the anxiety


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 21, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but so far, I find the Rapture a little underwhelming.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2011)

I say we throw tomatoes at the bastard.


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

Bender said:


> I say we throw tomatoes at the bastard.



How about, eggs thrown at his car, tomato's thrown at his face, and he gets pushed into a cherry pie?


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Harold Camping is a false prophet and according to the Bible, false prophets should be put to death (Deuteronomy 18).



Your underwear is made of two fabrics and according to the Bible, people wore wear clothing made of two fabrics should be put to death. (Leviticus 19 19)

Just saying


----------



## Pilaf (May 21, 2011)

> Since rational minds question irrational things, believers constantly have doubts, and therefore fear that they don't have enough faith to pass muster during the eventual Rapture, when the righteous will be saved and the unrighteous will be damned. Fear of hell makes believers desperate to ease those doubts so they can be sure to get into heaven. *It?s a recipe for fear-based obedience, which is exactly what religion craves*.
> 
> It?s the method used by Camping, *and by the rest of Christianity, too.*
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rwioe1SGkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Your underwear is made of two fabrics and according to the Bible, people wore wear clothing made of two fabrics should be put to death. (Leviticus 19 19)
> 
> Just saying



        .


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rwioe1SGkQ[/YOUTUBE]



I think my favorite part is when God kills all the innocent Egyptian firstborns for no real reason, just for kicks really. I also like to note that even though it's one of the few acts in the Bible where God actually does shit, and all the Christians hide it under the rug and never mention it at church or have it in those children's reading books. Hell, even some Christian books talk about how you got your foreskin cut off for your original sin, and even they leave the firstborn story out.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2011)

Rima said:


> How about, eggs thrown at his car, tomato's thrown at his face, and he gets pushed into a cherry pie?



 

I like


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 21, 2011)

I still have 30 minutes before it's 6pm where I live.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 21, 2011)

Source.



> In New York's Times Square, Robert Fitzpatrick, of Staten Island, said he was surprised when 6 p.m. came and went. He had spent his own money to put up advertising about the end of the world.
> 
> "I can't tell you what I feel right now," he said, surrounded by tourists. "I don't understand it. I don't know. I don't understand what happened.
> 
> "Obviously, I haven't understood it correctly because we're still here," he said.



Lol.

20 minutes til 6 pm on the west coast.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2011)

It's 8:38 here. I guess I'm just too metal for Heaven. \m/


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 21, 2011)

2 hours into 22nd of May. What does it mean?


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 21, 2011)

guess god pussyed out again


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 21, 2011)

Currently 45 minutes after 6 pm here. Nothing happened. 

Just as I thought.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 21, 2011)

we lived.


----------



## ToiletTurtle (May 21, 2011)

im in hell


----------



## Soul (May 21, 2011)

HOLY FUCK.
I SURVIVED.

...
Fools.


----------



## Nightwish (May 21, 2011)

No zombie apocalypse!?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 21, 2011)

I knew it was just a bunch of rubbish, Witches 1  Nutjobs  0!


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 21, 2011)

So what backpedaling excuse is the guy using now?


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rwioe1SGkQ[/YOUTUBE]



I am not quoting this but the thing you quoted.

I honestly never even heard of this until the internet. Most of Christianity as a whole who has read a Bible realized this man was a fraud. It is not like this was perpetuated by every church in America.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

I can't believe i fell for a money making scheme! Woe is me!


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

^ I know right? What's wrong with me?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 21, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> So what backpedaling excuse is the guy using now?


That it was a miscalculation. Just like before.

So give more money to them until they announce the next date so that they can make more billboards.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 22, 2011)

One more hour till thread close


----------



## Yun Fang (May 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> So what backpedaling excuse is the guy using now?



I don't think anyone will hear an excuse this time because no body knows where he is:


----------



## psycheofthewoods (May 22, 2011)

Hello May 22 :33


----------



## Rima (May 22, 2011)

So...was I the only one holding onto their mother when 6:00 came?


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> One more hour till thread close



Wait  - they're from California.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 22, 2011)

inb4thelock


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 22, 2011)

And the same thing will happen when December 21, 2012 comes around...


----------



## saprobe (May 22, 2011)

It's 9:36 PDT and we're still here.


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

saprobe said:


> It's 9:36 PDT and we're still here.



 you're...you're at the epicenter.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 22, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Wait  - they're from California.



California is irrelevant.  God hates the West Coast.  How else do you explain Lindsey Lohan?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> California is irrelevant.  God hates the West Coast.  How else do you explain Lindsey Lohan?



 true, but I was just speaking to the time (PDT).  We have about 2 hours left.


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 22, 2011)

Last post get.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2011)

no you dont.


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 22, 2011)

^You suck.

Last post gets.


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

Imma mess you up you friggin sponge.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 22, 2011)




----------



## FLUFFY G (May 22, 2011)

Where the fuck did the mod go?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> One more hour till thread close



Okay then, everyone regroup a few days before October 21st when the world is supposed to go bye bye.


----------



## Evilene (May 22, 2011)

I was raptured earlier today, but according to God, I wasn't that great of a house guest. So I'm back. 

Anyway,  I assume Mr. Camping is somewhere overseas counting his millions.


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

I want everyone to know I karaoke'd "End of the World" tonight because it was supposed to be the end of the world.

At least I got my song in


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2011)

^

but i already posted it in this thread.

so, technically, i beat you.


----------



## Kαrin (May 22, 2011)

I'd so love to see that Camping's face right now.


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> I want everyone to know I karaoke'd "End of the World" tonight because it was supposed to be the end of the world.
> 
> At least I got my song in



 good job. 



Kαrin said:


> I'd so love to see that Camping's face right now.



Iknowright?


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ^
> 
> but i already posted it in this thread.
> 
> so, technically, i beat you. :  maybe


Wait a minute, you drunk karaoke'd this song and are still drunk: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BweCXILNe28[/YOUTUBE]
Or were you referring to a different post?


Soul Assassin said:


> : lmao good job.



I do my best, bro


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2011)

oh, _that_ end of the world? 

my bad.


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I'd so love to see that Camping's face right now.



He's a con, he knew it wasn't going to happen. I'm sure he has a very happy look on his face right now, his plan worked to perfection...a SECOND TIME.


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh, _that_ end of the world?
> 
> my bad. : maybe



Indeed 
REM can suck my dick.  Skeeter Davis on the other hand...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2011)

pfft. REM is godly.


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> pfft. REM is godly.



Less godly than Skeeter.  Her song was in a Fallout trailer...I have yet to find it on youtube though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 22, 2011)

^

and the award of the overstatement of the year goes to...


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

anyone still left?


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

Raiden said:


> anyone still left?



             .


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (May 22, 2011)

Raiden said:


> anyone still left?



Me!  10char


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

goodbye cruel world...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 22, 2011)

As the world hasn't ended, and the 21st is over...I'm shutting this thread down.  Only Derp can come out of it now.  So here's Derpy instead


----------

